# Nick's ADA 120-P Journal "THE SEQUEL" - Updated 4/29/14 **NEW SCAPE**



## plantbrain

What type of moss?

Mini pellia or Fissidens?

I have some extra E triandra if you want to try that as foreground weed.


----------



## speedie408

plantbrain said:


> What type of moss?
> 
> Mini pellia or Fissidens?
> 
> I have some extra E triandra if you want to try that as foreground weed.


Mini X-mas moss. I got tired of fissidens from my last scape haha. 

I tried e. triandra in this tank a few months back and it never grew for me... kinda weird since most folks say its a weed. I'm assuming it's a soft water plant? 

Thanks for the offer Tom, but I'll pass since it hates my tank.


----------



## jkan0228

This is gonna be epic.  

Can't wait Nick! Is this still an EI tank?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> This is gonna be epic.
> 
> Can't wait Nick! Is this still an EI tank?


Nothing close to epic bro, but yeah it's gonna remain EI roud:


----------



## thefisherman

you're tank looks outstanding from the start bro! i am absolutely excited for you, i can't wait 


- thefisherman


----------



## sunyang730

I see a lot of tanks behind this nice tank


----------



## audioaficionado

Subscribed. If I wasn't at work last night I'd been 2nd poster :icon_mrgr

I zoomed in on that last FTS w/water and there is a lot of intricate detail with the rocks and wood that will look awesome if you don't let it jungle up too much. Those plants you have will look great PDQ as they fill in with EI, CO2 & your lights.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

The rocks and wood looks hot Nick. That looks like a lot of work!


----------



## speedie408

thefisherman said:


> you're tank looks outstanding from the start bro! i am absolutely excited for you, i can't wait
> 
> 
> - thefisherman


Thank you Ryan :icon_wink.



sunyang730 said:


> I see a lot of tanks behind this nice tank


That's the Shrimp Room :icon_smil.



audioaficionado said:


> Subscribed. If I wasn't at work last night I'd been 2nd poster :icon_mrgr
> 
> I zoomed in on that last FTS w/water and there is a lot of intricate detail with the rocks and wood that will look awesome if you don't let it jungle up too much. Those plants you have will look great PDQ as they fill in with EI, CO2 & your lights.


Don't worry bro... I won't let it get too jungly haha. However, I can't promise that the plants will stay the same as the it progresses. For some reason I always tend to change it up a bit as the tank begins to mature. We shall see what happens since I don't really have any cut n dry goals for it. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> The rocks and wood looks hot Nick. That looks like a lot of work!


Thanks Howard. The rocks are Hot to begin with so it didn't take much to stack em in 2 separate piles inside a glass box to make em pop hehe. The planting and moss tying was the most strenuous part. :icon_eek:


----------



## youjettisonme

I love this hardscape Nick. ...and I know how torturous tying mini Xmas moss to branches can be because that's what I have in a 90p right now.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zergling

Very nice Nick!

Your rescape is way ahead of mine....I'm still waiting on my replacement stand, and I still need to get aqua soil LOL!


----------



## Bahugo

Subscribed! Love the scape bro.


----------



## ChadRamsey

like the last scape, this one is sweet.

cant wait to see it fill in


----------



## Wwh2694

Very nice. Like the scape. Is that moss color like that?


----------



## crazydaz

Oh, I just love how you throw this whole thing together and it looks fabulous immediately.  Pure. Talent.

Like the start Nick!! Looks like it will be another winner!


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, bro! I can't wait to see this tank hit it's stride.


----------



## speedie408

youjettisonme said:


> I love this hardscape Nick. ...and I know how torturous tying mini Xmas moss to branches can be because that's what I have in a 90p right now.


It wasn't that bad haha. My moss is starting to turn yellow tho . I just hope it can recover during this cycling phase, otherwise CRAP... I'll have to tie new moss on underwater and I'm positive that's not gonna be fun at all. :icon_eek:



zergling said:


> Very nice Nick!
> 
> Your rescape is way ahead of mine....I'm still waiting on my replacement stand, and I still need to get aqua soil LOL!


Catch up Nathan! I thought you'd be ahead of me already.  Better buy up that soil at AFA before they run out again.



Bahugo said:


> Subscribed! Love the scape bro.





ChadRamsey said:


> like the last scape, this one is sweet.
> 
> cant wait to see it fill in





crazydaz said:


> Oh, I just love how you throw this whole thing together and it looks fabulous immediately.  Pure. Talent.
> 
> Like the start Nick!! Looks like it will be another winner!





zachary908 said:


> Looking good, bro! I can't wait to see this tank hit it's stride.


Thanks guys!



Wwh2694 said:


> Very nice. Like the scape. Is that moss color like that?


It's malnurished mini xmas moss lol. I sure hope it turns a new leaf soon.


----------



## jkan0228

For some reason I started my rescaping 2 months ago and you're already done. Hahaha


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> For some reason I started my rescaping 2 months ago and you're already done. Hahaha


Nice Cup of Joe did the trick for me. Are you old enough to drink coffee yet? lol *kidding* :flick:


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Nice Cup of Joe did the trick for me. Are you old enough to drink coffee yet? lol *kidding* :flick:


I actually love my standard Caramel Latte... Although it doesn't really make me go all: :icon_eek: in the mornings 

I think the problem here is I honestly have no clue which plant to plant where...


----------



## youjettisonme

jkan0228 said:


> For some reason I started my rescaping 2 months ago and you're already done. Hahaha


This is exactly what I was thinking when I saw how fast this tank went up.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> I actually love my standard Caramel Latte... Although it doesn't really make me go all: :icon_eek: in the mornings
> 
> I think the problem here is I honestly have no clue which plant to plant where...


lol if you decide to visit me when you're in The Bay, I'll give you some free ADA Mags to help you conjure up some ideas. They def helped me out. 



youjettisonme said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking when I saw how fast this tank went up.


You need a quadruple shot Expresso bro! haha Is there such a thing?


----------



## speedie408

Here are some updated photos from earlier this evening. Water is crystal clear now.










Emergent anubias nana petite


----------



## audioaficionado

Those seiryu stones are so complex and cut. Look like large million year old rock out croppings. I'll have to start looking for rocks up in the mountains that have a similar quality. Definitely want some rock like that in my next large scape.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

this tank is epic in person. You should host the next baaps meet bro!


----------



## jkan0228

What would you say is the secret to crystal clear water? Plenty of flow?


----------



## sundragon

subscribed  Its gorgeous!


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Those seiryu stones are so complex and cut. Look like large million year old rock out croppings. I'll have to start looking for rocks up in the mountains that have a similar quality. Definitely want some rock like that in my next large scape.


Good luck with the rock collecting audio. I've done my share around the Sierras and haven't found any rocks like these yet. 



IWANNAGOFAST said:


> this tank is epic in person. You should host the next baaps meet bro!


Thanks Tu haha. My place is wayy too small for a club meet bro and you know it. No bueno lol. Later when I get a house, for sure. :smile:



jkan0228 said:


> What would you say is the secret to crystal clear water? Plenty of flow?


This: CFS 500  Soooo much better than my Eheim Pro3 POS











sundragon said:


> subscribed  Its gorgeous!


Gracias!


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> Good luck with the rock collecting audio. I've done my share around the Sierras and haven't found any rocks like these yet.


I gotta try because I don't have your connections and Japan is bogarting what is left from what I've read. There are some pretty cool looking rocks up in the hills and mountains here in S. Ore. The Siskiyou mountains are particularly interesting geologically and botanically. Lots of granite, marble and other metamorphic rock. Might as well snag some Manzanita while I'm up hiking around.



speedie408 said:


> This: CFS 500  Soooo much better than my Eheim Pro3 POS


I just looked on E-bay and the Odyssea CFS 500 was a reasonable $60. What was bad about the Eheim?


----------



## chiefroastbeef

Wow, that is an amazing looking tank. I want to rescape now... 

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## dewalltheway

L:icon_eek:ks great man! The scape is awesome and love the rock! Any fish ideas yet??


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> I gotta try because I don't have your connections and Japan is bogarting what is left from what I've read. There are some pretty cool looking rocks up in the hills and mountains here in S. Ore. The Siskiyou mountains are particularly interesting geologically and botanically. Lots of granite, marble and other metamorphic rock. Might as well snag some Manzanita while I'm up hiking around.
> 
> I just looked on E-bay and the Odyssea CFS 500 was a reasonable $60. What was bad about the Eheim?


These rocks are on loan from my local club buddy only . Now I can see why he didn't want to sell them. 

The Eheim Pro3 is rather weak for it's size IMO. Also it has a badly designed head unit that leaks via the primer button seal after less then a year use. I almost scrapped it until I found out that you have to open up the head to lube up the primer seal. Also, if your power goes out on the unit, you have to open up the canister, lift up the head, spill 16oz of water all over the floor, seal it back up, and then press the primer button to get the flow going once again. Otherwise, good luck trying to reprime with the primer button lol. 

The CFS 500 only takes a click of a switch to get the water flowing and even if there's a power outage, it kicks right back in once there's power again. It also has much more flow. 



chiefroastbeef said:


> Wow, that is an amazing looking tank. I want to rescape now...
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration.


Glad you like it. Thanks! 



dewalltheway said:


> L:icon_eek:ks great man! The scape is awesome and love the rock! Any fish ideas yet??


Thanks dewall! I'm thinking about getting a school of Sawbwa Resplendens... We'll see what happens . Def some Amanos for initial tank maintenance crew.


----------



## Uptown193

jkan0228 said:


> What would you say is the secret to crystal clear water? Plenty of flow?


Excellent filtration and water changes :fish:
Nice scape.


----------



## sayurasem

speedie408 said:


> My place is wayy too small for a club meet bro and you know it. No bueno lol. Later when I get a house, for sure. :smile:


Road Trip to So-Cal perhaps


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nice restart. I always like the nice clean look of a new scape before it matures, for some reason.


----------



## speedie408

Uptown193 said:


> Excellent filtration and water changes :fish:
> Nice scape.


Water changes def help out. A good filter goes a long way! 



sayurasem said:


> Road Trip to So-Cal perhaps


I am planning to come down to Disneyland with the fam this Spring... maybe I'll hit up a SCAPE meet while I'm at it lol. 



2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice restart. I always like the nice clean look of a new scape before it matures, for some reason.


Yeah, it looks clean... but not for long. Algae is about to bloom soon lol. I know what you mean though. Sometimes when i look back to the beginning of my journals, I kinda wish the tank still looked that way. We'll see what this tank turns into.


----------



## audioaficionado

Nick I like you tanks from the beginning all the way through to the final R.I.P. out. You've learned a lot as you have progressed through several tanks & their scapes. People can't get this kind of knowledge from reading books or surfing the internet. You only get it from doing, making mistakes, and learning from the experience. I've learned a lot from you my friend, but I won't progress until I actually build several more scapes myself.


----------



## sundragon

audioaficionado said:


> Nick I like you tanks from the beginning all the way through to the final R.I.P. out. You've learned a lot as you have progressed through several tanks & their scapes. People can't get this kind of knowledge from reading books or surfing the internet. You only get it from doing, making mistakes, and learning from the experience. I've learned a lot from you my friend, but I won't progress until I actually build several more scapes myself.


I agree with this totally - It's like a continuous experiment.

This tank is beautiful!


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Nick I like you tanks from the beginning all the way through to the final R.I.P. out. You've learned a lot as you have progressed through several tanks & their scapes. People can't get this kind of knowledge from reading books or surfing the internet. You only get it from doing, making mistakes, and learning from the experience. I've learned a lot from you my friend, but I won't progress until I actually build several more scapes myself.


Steve,

You're right sir, I've learned quite a bit from my experiences alone. Also, much thanks to this wonderful site for my early days in this hobby. Without the help from some of our veteran members here, I would still be using clown puke and plastic plants :eek5::help::icon_lol:

I'm glad my journals are able to help folks such as yourself because I know at times my updates can be rather uneventful lol. Thanks for that and for sticking around.

Keep scaping my friend! Most importantly, have fun, and make a little side cash to sustain this obsession of ours. :thumbsup:


----------



## kwheeler91

Any gripes about the oddysea filter? Ive been wanting to get a canister and get rid of my HOB's but cant drop hundreds of dollars on some plastic and a pump. $65 shipped off ebay seems to good to be true.


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Any gripes about the oddysea filter? Ive been wanting to get a canister and get rid of my HOB's but cant drop hundreds of dollars on some plastic and a pump. $65 shipped off ebay seems to good to be true.


This is the new design that no longer uses the stiff green hoses. I like this filter alot. My only gripe would be that it doesn't come with any filter media other than sponges. I went ahead and added a 2" layer of Eheim substrat pro myself and I've only washed it once since I've bought it. I think I've had it for almost a year now.

Perfect bang for your buck canister. Not recommended for tanks smaller than 40g.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> This is the new design that no longer uses the stiff green hoses. I like this filter alot. My only gripe would be that it doesn't come with any filter media other than sponges. I went ahead and added a 2" layer of Eheim substrat pro myself and I've only washed it once since I've bought it. I think I've had it for almost a year now.
> 
> Perfect bang for your buck canister. Not recommended for tanks smaller than 40g.


So why is it that for some people it doesn't work? I've read reviews that involve leaks and whatnot.


----------



## kwheeler91

I wanna put it on my 55 so no problems there. Probably take the media out of my aquaclears and use them and some terra cotta pots or somethin cheap.


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> Steve,
> ...Keep scaping my friend! Most importantly, have fun, and make a little side cash to sustain this obsession of ours. :thumbsup:


Funny you mention this. Last weekend I did a quick and dirty hack of my tank and a medium Tupperware container's worth got me $25 store credit at an LFS. They were ecstatic with the size and quality, but to me it was just excess weeds :icon_mrgr

I should invest in high-end plants like you and 100% pay for the hobby at a much higher level.


----------



## kwheeler91

I wish we had plant savy lfs around here. Old man larry(my lfs guy) tried to sell me one stem of what looked like L. repens x arcuata for $3, a plant I already have his just looked really pink for weak shop lights so I was curious.

Sorry for derailing


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Water changes def help out. A good filter goes a long way!


With water changes do you scim over the substrate at all?


----------



## aXio

Amazing scape man. That rock work is just insane. Props to you.


----------



## somewhatshocked

+1 on the CFS 500! 

I've used one on my small container pond for a couple months and have nothing but good things to say. 

It'll definitely leak if not sealed up properly. But so will my $300 Eheim. 

For $50-$60? Let's just say it's one of the few aquaria-related impulse buys my other half has let me get away with without much feigned outrage.


----------



## kwheeler91

Does it need lubed up or something special or do you just have to follow the instructions?


----------



## sundragon

What did you do differently to make the CFS 500 work smoothly? I'm considering one vs the fx5


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> With water changes do you scim over the substrate at all?


I don't disturb the substrate at all. Your flow and filtration should be strong enough to pick up detritus around your entire tank overtime. A good ground crew also helps out with keeping the substrate level clean. 



kwheeler91 said:


> Does it need lubed up or something special or do you just have to follow the instructions?


I put a tiny bit of vasiline on the hose fittings before I installed them. That helps with removal later on when you go to clean it. 



sundragon said:


> What did you do differently to make the CFS 500 work smoothly? I'm considering one vs the fx5


As I stated previously, all I did was add some Eheim substrat pro filter media since this filter doesn't include any such media. :thumbsup:


----------



## sundragon

You are seriously making me reconsider my fx5 purchase. Your tank is absolutely beautiful  

I'm using a Fluval 406 on a 57 gallon (essentially a shorter 65 gallon). 

I realize now, as my own month old tank is maturing, that flow reduces algae and clears the water - The algae isn't crazy, and expected on a new tank.

The other option is to add a powerhead/circulation pump that will move water around. I just hate looking at pipes, tubes, equipment in the tank, lol

I use PowerMen lily pipes, and the input may be constraining the flow. I've ordered black intakes for the 406 - the stock parts are all shades of plastic, the ones you buy as spares are black, lol. 



speedie408 said:


> I don't disturb the substrate at all. Your flow and filtration should be strong enough to pick up detritus around your entire tank overtime. A good ground crew also helps out with keeping the substrate level clean.
> 
> 
> 
> I put a tiny bit of vasiline on the hose fittings before I installed them. That helps with removal later on when you go to clean it.
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated previously, all I did was add some Eheim substrat pro filter media since this filter doesn't include any such media. :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

sundragon said:


> You are seriously making me reconsider my fx5 purchase. Your tank is absolutely beautiful
> 
> I'm using a Fluval 406 on a 57 gallon (essentially a shorter 65 gallon).
> 
> I realize now, as my own month old tank is maturing, that flow reduces algae and clears the water - The algae isn't crazy, and expected on a new tank.
> 
> The other option is to add a powerhead/circulation pump that will move water around. I just hate looking at pipes, tubes, equipment in the tank, lol
> 
> I use PowerMen lily pipes, and the input may be constraining the flow. I've ordered black intakes for the 406 - the stock parts are all shades of plastic, the ones you buy as spares are black, lol.


By all means, don't take my word as a golden ticket . I am only speaking from my own experience with this filter. Jkan already stated that theres another thread of other folks having problems so just keep in mind that with a cheap product, maybe the build quality may not be the same with every unit. Just hope and pray you get a good one I guess lol. Just return it if you don't like it. 

If I had money falling out my pockets, I'd pick a FX5 over this unit anyday.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

speedie408 said:


> If I had money falling out my pockets, I'd pick a FX5 over this unit anyday.


I don't have money falling out of my pockets, but if I had a do-over I would get this over the FX5. The FX5 isn't cheap and the build quality isn't great. The only thing it has is the big flow, but that slows down in a hurry with a planted tank, the way they've designed it. So if all else is equal, I could buy 4 of these things for every FX5.


----------



## wastedtime

Looking really good Nick. It'll be nice once this all fills in


----------



## h4n

Nice Nick, Cant wait to see it fill all in!!!


----------



## speedie408

2wheelsx2 said:


> I don't have money falling out of my pockets, but if I had a do-over I would get this over the FX5. The FX5 isn't cheap and the build quality isn't great. The only thing it has is the big flow, but that slows down in a hurry with a planted tank, the way they've designed it. So if all else is equal, I could buy 4 of these things for every FX5.


Nuff said! I take back my comment then lol. I've actually never owned a fx5 before but just heard about them.  



wastedtime said:


> Looking really good Nick. It'll be nice once this all fills in


Thank you.


----------



## speedie408

h4n said:


> Nice Nick, Cant wait to see it fill all in!!!


Thanks brotha!


----------



## Bahugo

Fleabay filters FTW! How's the tank doing so far nick?


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> Fleabay filters FTW! How's the tank doing so far nick?


Kinda odd thing that's happening to 1 piece of branch... it's getting white fuzz all over it. No worries cause I got a pack of amanos ready dispatch upon it.  Otherwise, the plants have fluffed up and are looking nicer now.


----------



## Craigthor

Ooohhhh fluffy plants, hope the Mini Fissidens is all fluffy. LOL


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> I don't disturb the substrate at all. Your flow and filtration should be strong enough to pick up detritus around your entire tank overtime. A good ground crew also helps out with keeping the substrate level clean.


Could you define a "good crew"?


----------



## 150EH

It looks nice and clean Nick, I'm sure it will look really great after the plants fill in after all you do seem to have the touch when it comes to scapes.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Could you define a "good crew"?


Amano skrimps, a few cories or dwarf chain loachs, some otos, and a few pitbull plecos. If you can get your hands on L182 cats, those are sick too. 



150EH said:


> It looks nice and clean Nick, I'm sure it will look really great after the plants fill in after all you do seem to have the touch when it comes to scapes.


Thanks you sir!


----------



## speedie408

Took some new photos of my Angels. They'll be going in next week.


----------



## jkan0228

speedie408 said:


> Amano skrimps, a few cories or dwarf chain loachs, some otos, and a few pitbull plecos. If you can get your hands on L182 cats, those are sick too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you sir!


Loaches and cities won't work since the flora max has some sharp edges which I should've considered before using it.  

I plan to use mostly otos and Amanos since they eat more as they get larger. 

Sick angels bro.


----------



## Noahma

speedie408 said:


> Took some new photos of my Angels. They'll be going in next week.


holy crap!!! 
this tank keeps getting better and better lol. Amazing angels.


----------



## sundragon

beautiful angels! That blue is distinctive, are they Pinoy?


----------



## toksyn

Awesome tank, Nick. Really jealous of all of you in California sometimes, what with all your fantastic LFS and such. We have Florida Aquatic Nursery over here but given the stock in local stores you'd think Florida was barren.

Anyway, subscribed!


----------



## Bahugo

Try some nerite snails they usually get rid of the white fuz on driftwood. I take it you mean that like clear gooey stuff that is on new pieces?


----------



## audioaficionado

Bahugo said:


> Try some nerite snails they usually get rid of the white fuz on driftwood. I take it you mean that like clear gooey stuff that is on new pieces?


...but then they spam your driftwood and rocks with thousands of insoluble white eggs.


----------



## vincent201089

Nice tank. Very clean!


----------



## zachary908

Dude, those angels are stunning! I want some!


----------



## jgb77

Really nicely done scape. I'm sorry if this has been covered but I'm curious to know how high above your tank your Tek is hung? Also, do you run all the bulbs (4?) the entire photo period? Have you checked the par at the height you have it? Sorry for all the questions, but I'd like to know because I have the same fixture and size tank and just want to get an idea what someone with a similar setup is doing.
Thanks,
John


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys!





sundragon said:


> beautiful angels! That blue is distinctive, are they Pinoy?


These were bred by Neil Oyama. 75% Rio ***** Altum hybrids.



toksyn said:


> Awesome tank, Nick. Really jealous of all of you in California sometimes, what with all your fantastic LFS and such. We have Florida Aquatic Nursery over here but given the stock in local stores you'd think Florida was barren.
> 
> Anyway, subscribed!


You got GLA over there as well. Plus you guys have your backyards that you can collect wild specimens from... just watch out for them gators! haha :help:



audioaficionado said:


> ...but then they spam your driftwood and rocks with thousands of insoluble white eggs.


This is why I left out nerites on my list lol. 



jgb77 said:


> Really nicely done scape. I'm sorry if this has been covered but I'm curious to know how high above your tank your Tek is hung? Also, do you run all the bulbs (4?) the entire photo period? Have you checked the par at the height you have it? Sorry for all the questions, but I'd like to know because I have the same fixture and size tank and just want to get an idea what someone with a similar setup is doing.
> Thanks,
> John


My lights are suspended aprox 14" above the tank. Currently I'm running a 8hr photoperiod with a 4hr noon burst (all 4 bulbs), to speed up plant growth and soak up the excess nutrients. These are the par reading results that were taken a while back with my old scape:


----------



## toksyn

Fantastic progress!

Yes, I didn't forget about GLA - they are quite awesome, but not exactly a public storefront (yet anyway, I dearly hope they become one though).


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> This is why I left out nerites on my list lol.


Never again bro :thumbsdow


----------



## sundragon

Are you using a lily pipe for your output? I just noticed that in the image.


----------



## frrok

Hey speedie, not sure if anyone has asked but how many bags of aqua soil did you use for this 120p? Thinking of getting a 120p in the future. Thanks and awesome work so far.


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Never again bro :thumbsdow


:icon_lol: I know the feeling. 



sundragon said:


> Are you using a lily pipe for your output? I just noticed that in the image.


It's the stock piping that came with the CFS-500. Very bulky but I like it because it has a head that can pivot. 



frrok said:


> Hey speedie, not sure if anyone has asked but how many bags of aqua soil did you use for this 120p? Thinking of getting a 120p in the future. Thanks and awesome work so far.


I used 4 bags. Thank you sir!


----------



## speedie408

I was lucky enough to nab some of this brand new to the US hobby foreground plant, from youjettisonme. It's called Elantine Hydropiper aka "mini glosso". Here it is planted in with the MQ. It came with some nice long healthy roots, making it super easy to plant. 










There's a tiny bit of white fuzz developing on one of the wood pieces, for some ungodly reason but I'm not too worried. I dropped in some Amanos to start working on cleanup. They're already hard at work and yes, I tested for ammonia and nitrates before I plopped em in. I've already done two, 50% WC since it was filled. So far so good. Oh yeah, the mini xmas moss is already turning green again. :biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228

Wow. You're so lucky to get some of that! Do let us know how it does. 

Btw I see that you have tons of surface agitation. Degassing much?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Wow. You're so lucky to get some of that! Do let us know how it does.
> 
> Btw I see that you have tons of surface agitation. Degassing much?


It's said to like cold water so we'll see how it fairs during our hot Summer months. I'll keep posted on here.

Degassing? What's that? :tongue: I got my CO2 going at 6bps atm. Plants are pearling, shrimp are alive, all is good.


----------



## jkan0228

Get a chiller! :hihi: 

Are you running like a 20lb? How do you even count 6bps?...


----------



## speedie408

Yup running a 20#er. It's a guesstimate haha


----------



## FreedPenguin

Beautiful tank speedie! Started on your erio thread and envied the massive farm that is your tank the proceeded to the prior version of this tank through this one. 

Really setting the bar with your tank! I need to rethink my tank!


----------



## jimko

The tank looks Sick Mang!!! I hope those Macs are safe. 

It's not just the tank everyone. You need the photography skills to pull something like this off, don't be fooled. You got to pick up two or three skills to be at Nick's level. I'm not even going to try...


----------



## peyton

Very nice tank! I really like the hardscape. That's something my tanks always lack. Mainly cause I'm too much of a cheapskate to spend money on rocks lol. Local rocks are sandstone and boring looking.


----------



## speedie408

FreedPenguin said:


> Beautiful tank speedie! Started on your erio thread and envied the massive farm that is your tank the proceeded to the prior version of this tank through this one.
> 
> Really setting the bar with your tank! I need to rethink my tank!


Thank you for the kind words my friend. Very much appreciated and I hope you enjoyed the long journal. Good luck with your tank... I'll look for it.



jimko said:


> The tank looks Sick Mang!!! I hope those Macs are safe.
> 
> It's not just the tank everyone. You need the photography skills to pull something like this off, don't be fooled. You got to pick up two or three skills to be at Nick's level. I'm not even going to try...


The macs are staying in the 40B holding tank permanently. I'm only putting the Angels and chain loaches back in. Keep it simple. I may add a school of Asian Rummies if I can find some nice ones. 

Thanks Jimmy, I'm humbled bro. I'm just a normal human, not the robot you project me to be lol. 



peyton said:


> Very nice tank! I really like the hardscape. That's something my tanks always lack. Mainly cause I'm too much of a cheapskate to spend money on rocks lol. Local rocks are sandstone and boring looking.


Locally collected rocks are nice but these stones are different. I didn't even try scaping. They just kinda scaped themselves because they look so good lol j/k. Def worth buying if you have access to them. Thank you!


----------



## kwheeler91

Sawbwas are real jerks... kin to a serpae tetra. Loaches would probably be fine though because well, they have daggers on their face


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Sawbwas are real jerks... kin to a serpae tetra. Loaches would probably be fine though because well, they have daggers on their face


Please elaborate brotha... fin nippers you mean? Cause I'm about to hit the trigger on these fish. haha


----------



## kwheeler91

I dont have experience keeping them with angels, but when I did have them they were aggressive, especially among themselves. Might not be such a big deal if you had a large school but I would ask around about fin nipping. Dont want to deface those oyama angels my friend, im sure they werent cheap.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

had a school of 10 sabwas with my angels. no issues.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

oh, if you wanna wait til like, may, i'm going to get rid of mine. I'm finally moving to SF (I get 4 hours of my life back thanks to no more commute) and I'm gonna redo my tank into a low maintenance riparium for my folks. Getting rid of most fish. I just wanna hang onto them to take a shot for iaplc and then they're yours if you still want them!


----------



## thefisherman

nick your tank amd photography skills are outstanding... as always i'm a huge fan; i can't wait for the next update! 


- thefisherman


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> I dont have experience keeping them with angels, but when I did have them they were aggressive, especially among themselves. Might not be such a big deal if you had a large school but I would ask around about fin nipping. Dont want to deface those oyama angels my friend, im sure they werent cheap.


Yeah I'm not too worried about the Angels bro. I'm more worried about them eating the rummies lol.



IWANNAGOFAST said:


> oh, if you wanna wait til like, may, i'm going to get rid of mine. I'm finally moving to SF (I get 4 hours of my life back thanks to no more commute) and I'm gonna redo my tank into a low maintenance riparium for my folks. Getting rid of most fish. I just wanna hang onto them to take a shot for iaplc and then they're yours if you still want them!


I'll take them sir! 



thefisherman said:


> nick your tank amd photography skills are outstanding... as always i'm a huge fan; i can't wait for the next update!
> 
> 
> - thefisherman


Thanks brother! Next update will be when my fish go in.


----------



## kwheeler91

Haha I gotta get my angels gone before they start trying to eat things. Maybe they wont since they were raised around smaller fish, only one way to find out.


----------



## sundragon

My angels grew up with the neon/cardinal tetra - they are about 3-4" body and don't even look at them. It may be a matter of time, but I haven't seen any agression yet.


----------



## speedie408

Yup, mine grew up with some cards and haven't touched em. My Macs on the other hand, they won't hesitate. I'm sure it'll be fine. I'm keeping the macs in another tank now so we should be good to go.


----------



## jkan0228

Nick if you wouldn't mind with your next update, could you post some pics of the Angels when you first got them and the size they are now?


----------



## crazydaz

The tank looks fantastic, Nick!

Would you please take a close up of the new Elantine when you have a chance? I'm intrigued to see what that looks like!


----------



## dxiong5

Awesome new scape, looking forward to seeing it mature. Those Angels look great also!

Sawbwa for the win! I love those fish, along with Danio erythromicron. They are both in my "Lake Inle" 60-P. I recently bred my Sawbwa, fry are 2 weeks old now - but I'm away on Spring Break, so hopefully my sister is feeding them correctly, *fingers crossed. If you don't pick up a group, I can send you some if you're still interested and if they're still kickin' when I get back.

Question about Amanos: have you had any issues with them in your tanks, regarding ferts and CO2? I've have bad luck with mine - I acclimate them for a good 4-5 hours, make sure water parameters are the same, but they still croak on me. Fert dosing is EI, fish are fine. But I am dosing Excel; the fish seem to be okay, could it really hit the shrimp that hard? Are you over gassing CO2 right now for plant growth? Any ill-effects on the shrimp?


----------



## crazydaz

Hey Nick,

Nevermind about the pic request from me.....I found it online. What a curious look for an Elantine!! That looks really different from the Tiandra that I am used to seeing. That should look really nice in the scape. Is it prone to the same annoying problems that Tiandra has? You know....once it finally fills in, within a week it all detaches from the substrate and creates an awful mess....that problem..


----------



## plantbrain

I also made a good size patch of the E hydropiper. I planted it closer together like I now do with HC/UG etc.

Should fill in faster that way, but you need more starting plants though.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Nick if you wouldn't mind with your next update, could you post some pics of the Angels when you first got them and the size they are now?


When I first got them: Nickle - quarter sizes 











crazydaz said:


> The tank looks fantastic, Nick!
> 
> Would you please take a close up of the new Elantine when you have a chance? I'm intrigued to see what that looks like!


I know you said you already saw some, but here's mine up close anyway for those who are curious.









As you can see, they're already starting to spread.









The MQ is spreading as well.









Staurogyne repens is responding well too.











dxiong5 said:


> Awesome new scape, looking forward to seeing it mature. Those Angels look great also!
> 
> Sawbwa for the win! I love those fish, along with Danio erythromicron. They are both in my "Lake Inle" 60-P. I recently bred my Sawbwa, fry are 2 weeks old now - but I'm away on Spring Break, so hopefully my sister is feeding them correctly, *fingers crossed. If you don't pick up a group, I can send you some if you're still interested and if they're still kickin' when I get back.
> 
> Question about Amanos: have you had any issues with them in your tanks, regarding ferts and CO2? I've have bad luck with mine - I acclimate them for a good 4-5 hours, make sure water parameters are the same, but they still croak on me. Fert dosing is EI, fish are fine. But I am dosing Excel; the fish seem to be okay, could it really hit the shrimp that hard? Are you over gassing CO2 right now for plant growth? Any ill-effects on the shrimp?


Thanks Donny! Are they big enough so my Angles won't make a quick snack out of them? lol If they are, I'll take you up on your offer .

Amanos are super hardy bro. At least for me. They tend to crawl out during initial introduction into a new tank so keep your water level at least 2" below the rim for the first few days. After that, they will fully acclimate and wont crawl out anymore. 

I inject a ton of CO2, but I also have lots of surface agitation to counter balance it. There's plenty of O2 available for the livestock and plenty of CO2 for the plants. 

I dosed Excel when bba started rearing its ugly head in my last scape. It didn't faze my amanos at all. I even squirt excel right on them at times unintentionally getting at the algae and they scooted right along doing their thing.



crazydaz said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> Nevermind about the pic request from me.....I found it online. What a curious look for an Elantine!! That looks really different from the Tiandra that I am used to seeing. That should look really nice in the scape. Is it prone to the same annoying problems that Tiandra has? You know....once it finally fills in, within a week it all detaches from the substrate and creates an awful mess....that problem..


I have no background on this plant at all but from the looks of it, it may be labeled "Elantine" but it looks exactly like glosso to me... just a miniature version. It looks nothing like Elantine triandra. :icon_eek:

Just judging at the growth rate atm, I think this stuff may be a fast grower under high light. It's got some nice long roots so I'm hoping the new roots will grow just as long anchoring itself down.


----------



## speedie408

Dropped the Angels in yesterday. All alive and well today.


----------



## speedie408




----------



## toksyn

Very nice!


----------



## kwheeler91

Those are gonna be sick when the color up all the way. Are they pb/pb or just +/pb?


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Those are gonna be sick when the color up all the way. Are they pb/pb or just +/pb?


I have no idea bro. I think the seller told me once (possibly in an email I could dig up), but I since forgot. All I know is they're 75% Rio ***** Altum hybrids. The other 25% is what you're probably looking for lol.


----------



## jkan0228

Will the blue hue in the angels intensify as they get older?


----------



## kwheeler91

speedie408 said:


> I have no idea bro. I think the seller told me once (possibly in an email I could dig up), but I since forgot. All I know is they're 75% Rio ***** Altum hybrids. The other 25% is what you're probably looking for lol.


haha not trying to sound smart or anything my angelfish genetics knowledge is very basic. pb is philppine blue, which is what my angels are. the 25% I think is from a pb/pb angel, obviously a domestic one. Its a reccessive gene so pb/pb lets them express the blue. Im not sure on the effects of pb/+(wild type). Judging from the blue on those guys though, at the very least pb/+, probably pb/pb. In any case those are high quality and already are very nice and will only get better.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Will the blue hue in the angels intensify as they get older?


Honestly, I have no idea... lol 



kwheeler91 said:


> haha not trying to sound smart or anything my angelfish genetics knowledge is very basic. pb is philppine blue, which is what my angels are. the 25% I think is from a pb/pb angel, obviously a domestic one. Its a reccessive gene so pb/pb lets them express the blue. Im not sure on the effects of pb/+(wild type). Judging from the blue on those guys though, at the very least pb/+, probably pb/pb. In any case those are high quality and already are very nice and will only get better.


You sound like you know what you're talking about sir. Let me see if I can dig up that email now for confirmation haha.


----------



## crazydaz

Let's get on with our Punnet Squares! Thank you Mendel and your Peas!!!

Nick....your tank is ridiculous! I can't quit staring at those angels.....where did you get them from? I may go that route when I restart my tank in several months.

Beautiful job, Sir!


----------



## sundragon

Gorgeous angels! We need Moar pics - one preferably of the whole tank sporting angels in school, lol


----------



## argu

nice tank and shots.
tnx


----------



## speedie408

crazydaz said:


> Let's get on with our Punnet Squares! Thank you Mendel and your Peas!!!
> 
> Nick....your tank is ridiculous! I can't quit staring at those angels.....where did you get them from? I may go that route when I restart my tank in several months.
> 
> Beautiful job, Sir!


LOL Thanks man!

HERE is where I got them.



sundragon said:


> Gorgeous angels! We need Moar pics - one preferably of the whole tank sporting angels in school, lol


I'll try to get a FTS soon 



argu said:


> nice tank and shots.
> tnx


Thank you! roud:


----------



## Senior Shrimpo

I can fill you in on a little info on the elatine hydropiper. I searched for this stuff for like a year (finally getting some, booyah) and I can tell you it likes colder water (it's found in like New York and Canada) but that's pretty much all I know haha.

I also believe it's a demanding plant. People who grew glosso have compared hydropiper as a lot harder to grow.


----------



## speedie408

Senior Shrimpo said:


> I can fill you in on a little info on the elatine hydropiper. I searched for this stuff for like a year (finally getting some, booyah) and I can tell you it likes colder water (it's found in like New York and Canada) but that's pretty much all I know haha.
> 
> I also believe it's a demanding plant. People who grew glosso have compared hydropiper as a lot harder to grow.


Seems to be doing perfectly fine in my ~74* tank. We'll see how it fairs in the warmer months. My emersed stuff already melted :thumbsdow. Good thing I didn't use a lot of it.


----------



## kwheeler91

The auction said 50% have pb gene... Not sure if he means two or just one... You could always breed them and by chance the pair both have one pb gene 25% of the offspring would be pb/pb, 50% pb/pb, and 25% awesome with no pb gene.

For my info I will accept payment in the form of those babies when they start making them


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Hey meng...how about a full tank shot or video?...so we can see how big those bad boys are...I want to see this tank in all it glory....I even found you a old school Angel song for your video...haha...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTzGMEfbnAw


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> The auction said 50% have pb gene... Not sure if he means two or just one... You could always breed them and by chance the pair both have one pb gene 25% of the offspring would be pb/pb, 50% pb/pb, and 25% awesome with no pb gene.
> 
> For my info I will accept payment in the form of those babies when they start making them


Mendel's Law? 

I'm not trying to breed them or anything but if they breed for me, I'll keep you in mind bro. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Hey meng...how about a full tank shot or video?...so we can see how big those bad boys are...I want to see this tank in all it glory....I even found you a old school Angel song for your video...haha...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTzGMEfbnAw


haha So you want a vid or FTS? I'll do one up soon as I find some time.


----------



## kwheeler91

Yes mendel actually had 25% awesome pea plants :icon_mrgr

I know you make good money on those shrimp but them angels my friend, especially if you get pb/pb offspring, gonna be some cash flow if you have the tank space to raise a couple hundred fry a spawn. And if not I do lol


----------



## sundragon

speedie408 said:


> Mendel's Law?
> 
> I'm not trying to breed them or anything but if they breed for me, I'll keep you in mind bro.
> 
> haha So you want a vid or FTS? I'll do one up soon as I find some time.


Just an FYI, if any of your angels decide to breed, you will want to move them before they kill the interlopers in their territory (I know first hand).

If you do have babies, I'll buy some


----------



## dxiong5

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Donny! Are they big enough so my Angles won't make a quick snack out of them? lol If they are, I'll take you up on your offer .
> 
> Amanos are super hardy bro. At least for me. They tend to crawl out during initial introduction into a new tank so keep your water level at least 2" below the rim for the first few days. After that, they will fully acclimate and wont crawl out anymore.
> 
> I inject a ton of CO2, but I also have lots of surface agitation to counter balance it. There's plenty of O2 available for the livestock and plenty of CO2 for the plants.
> 
> I dosed Excel when bba started rearing its ugly head in my last scape. It didn't faze my amanos at all. I even squirt excel right on them at times unintentionally getting at the algae and they scooted right along doing their thing.


Errm, you might have to source those Rummies elsewhere, I came back from break and can only spot 2 of the fry. Glad my sister was able to keep those two alive  Rachel has them, which is who I got mine from. Thanks for the info about the Amanos, maybe the ones I got were just finicky. I'm getting spouts of algae here and there and will have to figure out a way to keep them in alive to clean things up. Nice Angels!


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Yes mendel actually had 25% awesome pea plants :icon_mrgr
> 
> I know you make good money on those shrimp but them angels my friend, especially if you get pb/pb offspring, gonna be some cash flow if you have the tank space to raise a couple hundred fry a spawn. And if not I do lol





sundragon said:


> Just an FYI, if any of your angels decide to breed, you will want to move them before they kill the interlopers in their territory (I know first hand).
> 
> If you do have babies, I'll buy some


Thanks for the info guys! Got you guys down on the "Forever" waiting list, because that's how long you'll be waiting lol. :hihi:



dxiong5 said:


> Errm, you might have to source those Rummies elsewhere, I came back from break and can only spot 2 of the fry. Glad my sister was able to keep those two alive  Rachel has them, which is who I got mine from. Thanks for the info about the Amanos, maybe the ones I got were just finicky. I'm getting spouts of algae here and there and will have to figure out a way to keep them in alive to clean things up. Nice Angels!


No worries Donny. I already got some coming bro. Rachel is hookin it up. :icon_mrgr


----------



## styxx

*FTS pics!?!*


----------



## Chizpa305

I have a bunch of that Marsilea. It spreads very quickly and takes over the substrate in the blink of an eye.


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> *FTS pics!?!*


Coming right up sir!



Chizpa305 said:


> I have a bunch of that Marsilea. It spreads very quickly and takes over the substrate in the blink of an eye.


You must have high light & CO2?  It actually grows moderately slow with moderate lighting.


----------



## jkan0228

I've noticed the MQ I received from Nick has some weird patterns. One of the leaves split into 4. So did some others. Normal?


----------



## speedie408

^^ Hence the name "quadrifolia" bro.  That's normal under higher lighting conditions. At least for me.


----------



## orchidman

looks great nick! the angels are ab-fab!


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Bob!

Alright guys... here's the FTS with the Angels in there. Not the best display shot since the fish don't cooperate very well, but it'll suffice. I'll post up a vid shortly to give you guys a better feel of the tank.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

hot stuff...you use RO for this tank?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> hot stuff...you use RO for this tank?


Negative bro... hard tap!


----------



## Norcal-noodler

Nice sfbaaps sticker


----------



## speedie408

Here's the VID: my apologies for the music not kicking in yet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6yhEBcYo14&feature=g-upl&context=G2b706a3AUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## sundragon

speedie408 said:


> Here's the VID: my apologies for the music not kicking in yet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6yhEBcYo14&feature=g-upl&context=G2b706a3AUAAAAAAAAAA


Dood, beautiful tank!

I browsed your other videos and I fell in love with this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=RQ1dj5Rp9As

Fantastic cinematography  How do you keep the buggers from killing each other, haha


----------



## kwheeler91

Amano aint got nothin on speedie!... Except a multi million dollar planted tank empire


----------



## jkan0228

So.... Where's part 2?! 

The guy that pressed a thumbs down...mustve been near sighted :hihi:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Both the photo and the video are great. Man, that's a lot of flow.


----------



## speedie408

sundragon said:


> Dood, beautiful tank!
> 
> I browsed your other videos and I fell in love with this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=RQ1dj5Rp9As
> 
> Fantastic cinematography  How do you keep the buggers from killing each other, haha


Oh the Betta Macs :icon_mrgr. Those guys are pretty docile towards one another unless the female is ready to spawn. Then they'll start flaring at the female to win her over. She's pickytho... she only likes the small male, the feisty one in the vid lol. 



kwheeler91 said:


> Amano aint got nothin on speedie!... Except a multi million dollar planted tank empire


One day... I'll be well off too . 



jkan0228 said:


> So.... Where's part 2?!
> 
> The guy that pressed a thumbs down...mustve been near sighted :hihi:


Can't please everyone. :icon_cool



2wheelsx2 said:


> Both the photo and the video are great. Man, that's a lot of flow.


You think so? There use to be a Koralia 1 in there s well when I had Roselines. That was a lot of flow! 

Thanks man!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

speedie408 said:


> You think so? There use to be a Koralia 1 in there s well when I had Roselines. That was a lot of flow!


I was just noticing how the water literally shoots out of that outlet on the right. The fish look comfortable though, which is the main thing. In my 125 gallon, I actually have an HK3.  I find the HK's, because of the diffuse flow, to be a bit weak actually. I am thinking of getting a Vortech.


----------



## speedie408

Norcal-noodler said:


> Nice sfbaaps sticker


Are you a member yet?



2wheelsx2 said:


> I was just noticing how the water literally shoots out of that outlet on the right. The fish look comfortable though, which is the main thing. In my 125 gallon, I actually have an HK3.  I find the HK's, because of the diffuse flow, to be a bit weak actually. I am thinking of getting a Vortech.


Seems like a lot of flow but the outflow is pointed up and diagonally towards the middle front. All the hardscape in the tank also helps diffuse the flow quite a bit. The flow is noticeably less than it was in my old scape, same equipment.


----------



## roznalos

Hi nick! Tank is looking good!


----------



## sundragon

Where do you get your Macrostoma?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Mark III time?


----------



## zachary908

Tank is looking awesome, bro! Those angels are getting big! :icon_smil


----------



## Noahma

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## roybot73

Wow man. This is shaping up nicely!! Killer angels too!


----------



## speedie408

sundragon said:


> Where do you get your Macrostoma?


I got them from a member named Synirr on UltimateBettas.com 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Mark III time?


As broke as I am. Probably not in this lifetime... unless you're buying me one? :biggrin:

___________________________

Also just an update on the tank: I think I'll be giving up on this hydropiper stuff for now. I went away for a 3 day weekend and catastrophe hit the tank. My CO2 tubing came out from under the powerhead so during the whole time, there was no CO2 injection. My powerhead also came loose from one suction cup that was holding it upright. It turned on it's side causing a big mess on one side of my tank, substrate everywhere! 

The worst part is all the hydropiper melted :angryfire. Within 3 days... can you believe that? Oh well. Now to salvage what I can.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> As broke as I am. Probably not in this lifetime... unless you're buying me one? :biggrin:


I've been reading the reviews. It looks like for 90% of the time the Mark II will do and it looks like they will be very affordable now. Me? I've got my eyes on a 7D. I'm going to wait for the price to drop on those too.


----------



## sundragon

speedie408 said:


> I got them from a member named Synirr on UltimateBettas.com
> ___________________________
> 
> Also just an update on the tank: I think I'll be giving up on this hydropiper stuff for now. I went away for a 3 day weekend and catastrophe hit the tank. My CO2 tubing came out from under the powerhead so during the whole time, there was no CO2 injection. My powerhead also came loose from one suction cup that was holding it upright. It turned on it's side causing a big mess on one side of my tank, substrate everywhere!
> 
> The worst part is all the hydropiper melted :angryfire. Within 3 days... can you believe that? Oh well. Now to salvage what I can.


 
Sorry to hear that about your powerhead  I decided on a Koralia Nano instead of that model after reading reviews.

What will you get to replace the hydropiper?


----------



## audioaficionado

shrimpnmoss said:


> Mark III time?





speedie408 said:


> As broke as I am. Probably not in this lifetime... unless you're buying me one? :biggrin:


You don't need one of those bad boys to take great pictures. You can get more out of a cheap C note P&S camera than most people can out of $1k+ gear.

Really sorry to hear about your equipment mishaps. S*** happens :frown:


----------



## kwheeler91

Hate it when **** happens  you gonna go with glosso or something or stick with the marsilea?


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> I've been reading the reviews. It looks like for 90% of the time the Mark II will do and it looks like they will be very affordable now. Me? I've got my eyes on a 7D. I'm going to wait for the price to drop on those too.


7D is a def winner. If you got cash, blow it on a 5DMK2 or 3, don't matter lol. I'd take both over my 60D. Just don't fall for those ugly Nikons LOL :biggrin:. 



audioaficionado said:


> You don't need one of those bad boys to take great pictures. You can get more out of a cheap C note P&S camera than most people can out of $1k+ gear.
> 
> Really sorry to hear about your equipment mishaps. S*** happens :frown:


I'm happy with the IQ I get from my prosumer 60D. I just want to own a FF camera once in my life, that's all lol. There's no hurt in that, as long as you can afford one, right? I'm not quite there yet though. 



sundragon said:


> Sorry to hear that about your powerhead  I decided on a Koralia Nano instead of that model after reading reviews.
> 
> What will you get to replace the hydropiper?


Koralias are nice, but they don't chop up bubbles. 



kwheeler91 said:


> Hate it when **** happens  you gonna go with glosso or something or stick with the marsilea?


Stickin with the MQ for now and once the hydropiper grows out for some of my SFBAAPS folks, I'll nab some from them and give it another go.


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> 7D is a def winner. If you got cash, blow it on a 5DMK2 or 3, don't matter lol. I'd take both over my 60D. Just don't fall for those *beautiful* Nikons LOL :biggrin:.
> 
> I'm happy with the IQ I get from my prosumer 60D. I just want to own a FF camera once in my life, that's all lol. There's no hurt in that, as long as you can afford one, right? I'm not quite there yet though.


For the price of that Mk3 you could have a genuine ADA 180P :icon_mrgr


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> For the price of that Mk3 you could have a genuine ADA 180P :icon_mrgr


You've got a point my friend :hihi:, then again if I had the funds for that sort of monumental item, I'll need to own a home first to put it in. First things first. 

I'm never going to buy a MKIII... kids are too expensive.


----------



## kwheeler91

speedie408 said:


> You've got a point my friend :hihi:, then again if I had the funds for that sort of monumental item, I'll need to own a home first to put it in. First things first.
> 
> I'm never going to buy a MKIII... kids are too expensive.


1. Fish tank
1. Filter
1. Fish
1. Light
1. Plants
1. more tanks
2. Place to live...


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> 1. Fish tank
> 1. Filter
> 1. Fish
> 1. Light
> 1. Plants
> 1. more tanks
> 2. Place to live...


Now there's a man with priorities! :hihi: :icon_twis


----------



## crazydaz

The tank looks great, Nick! With or without the hydropiper.  The angels would distract me away from the foreground anyways. (Oooh! Shiny!)


----------



## speedie408

crazydaz said:


> The tank looks great, Nick! With or without the hydropiper.  The angels would distract me away from the foreground anyways. (Oooh! Shiny!)


Thanks brother. Unfortunately, one of my Angels jumped ship over the weekend too . I've only got 6 left. I'm pretty sure it's because they eat so much that going without food for 2 days caused it to flip and jump ship. See what happens with fish turn into pigs... they think they can fly. :eek5:


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> Thanks brother. Unfortunately, one of my Angels jumped ship over the weekend too . I've only got 6 left. I'm pretty sure it's because they eat so much that going without food for 2 days caused it to flip and jump ship. See what happens with fish turn into pigs... they think they can fly. :eek5:


Guess it's time to put the safety net back on. :angel:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> 7D is a def winner. If you got cash, blow it on a 5DMK2 or 3, don't matter lol. I'd take both over my 60D. Just don't fall for those ugly Nikons LOL :biggrin:.


I do have the cash...unfortunately I just blew it on shrimps....I figured I could only afford the camera body right now anyways...and I would have no shrimps to take pics of...ahhahaha...

you are so right about kids being expensive....little rascals better not send me to the nursing home when I'm old...:icon_wink


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Guess it's time to put the safety net back on. :angel:


Negative. The net is on the tank my macs are in now lol. Freak accidents happen. Plus I got a piece of wood sticking out the top now... it's gotta stay topless.



shrimpnmoss said:


> I do have the cash...unfortunately I just blew it on shrimps....I figured I could only afford the camera body right now anyways...and I would have no shrimps to take pics of...ahhahaha...
> 
> you are so right about kids being expensive....little rascals better not send me to the nursing home when I'm old...:icon_wink


You'd still have your kids to take pictures of though.  I would've went with the camera any day. 

Love your kids. Just hope that one day, they'll return the favor and let you live with them and their family.


----------



## audioaficionado

BTW I got 8 roselines the other day :hihi:

They're still babies so I've still got time to get a decent sized tank set up for 'em.

I've also gotta get a prosumer cam myself so I can do decent macros of my critters. Big tank first, then the camera. If I had little kids like you do, then I'd get the camera. I regret I didn't take very many pictures of them as they grew up. Especially videos. I've got none of them :icon_frow


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> BTW I got 8 roselines the other day :hihi:
> 
> They're still babies so I've still got time to get a decent sized tank set up for 'em.
> 
> I've also gotta get a prosumer cam myself so I can do decent macros of my critters. Big tank first, then the camera. If I had little kids like you do, then I'd get the camera. I regret I didn't take very many pictures of them as they grew up. Especially videos. I've got none of them :icon_frow


Roselines are def some fun fish to keep. They will thank you for a bigger tank. If only mine stayed small, I would've kept them. 

I take a ton of kids video using my iPhone since it's so convenient. I cant even imagine having kids when folks use to carry around VHS cam corders... nobody would want to take videos of their kids. I wouldn't blame them lol.


----------



## kwheeler91

Angels should be called pig fish. Everytime I come near the tank they swarm to the front and start gulping at the top for food. Makes it hard to take pics too, always shoving their mugs in the lens.


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> Roselines are def some fun fish to keep. They will thank you for a bigger tank. If only mine stayed small, I would've kept them.
> 
> I take a ton of kids video using my iPhone since it's so convenient. I cant even imagine having kids when folks use to carry around VHS cam corders... nobody would want to take videos of their kids. I wouldn't blame them lol.


I'm hoping a 6' long tank will do it for 'em.
Problem with prosumer DSLR cams is they are a drag to have hanging around your neck all day. A decent P&S will make it easier to carry it around all day for any kid photo opps, but suck for macro shots of critters and things.


kwheeler91 said:


> Angels should be called pig fish. Everytime I come near the tank they swarm to the front and start gulping at the top for food. Makes it hard to take pics too, always shoving their mugs in the lens.


Angels are surprisingly hard to get to pose. You just have to take a bazzillion shots and get a few good ones. Mine is a pig too, but my 3 SAEs will push him out of the way every time until they've had the first several gulps of food LOL. He still ends up getting more than his share eventually. It doesn't matter how fast I am. I get splashed almost every time I drop in some food.


----------



## speedie408

Here's a quick FTS to show the tank is stabilized as far as algae goes lol.


----------



## jkan0228

What are you growing in those pots nick?!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> What are you growing in those pots nick?!


Some of Devin's palms he gave me a while back. They've been neglected so hopefully I can bring them back to health.


----------



## 2in10

Love the look of the tank


----------



## shrimpnmoss

*groans*....ugggggg.....that wood is so sick....


----------



## zachary908

Is that four stems of Rotala Sunset in back??? looking good, bro.


----------



## jkan0228

Wow. Zachs got a good eye! 

Nick I was wondering what you fed your roselines?


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys!



zachary908 said:


> Is that four stems of Rotala Sunset in back??? looking good, bro.


haha Good eye indeed. It was given to me by a fellow SFBAAPS member. Hopefully I'll be able to get a nice little grouping soon to form a bush back there. 



jkan0228 said:


> Wow. Zachs got a good eye!
> 
> Nick I was wondering what you fed your roselines?


I fed them NLS pellets, freeze dried bloodworms, and frozen blackworms.


----------



## kwheeler91

Coming along great! Moss looks 100% better than before.


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Coming along great! Moss looks 100% better than before.


Thanks kwheeler! It certainly isn't yellow anylonger. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

What kind of algae did you have Nick? What has been your method of stabalizing your tank after algae bloom? 

P.s. Add this journal too your sig.


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> What kind of algae did you have Nick? What has been your method of stabalizing your tank after algae bloom?
> 
> P.s. Add this journal too your sig.


The tank broke out with diatoms, staghorn, and BBA. That was all because of CO2 and new AS. I cut off all the effected leaves of any plant that had staghorn growing on them and I started dosing Glut daily as well as upped my CO2 injection. Lights have also been cut in half from 4 x 54W t5ho to 2 x 54W. The plants are now growing well and algae is disappearing. 

I also added my plecos back into the tank a few days ago and they helped tremendously as far as keeping the glass and wood clean.


----------



## audioaficionado

Yay plecos! They did the same for my tank.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

*Drool* I love that hardscape.


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Yay plecos! They did the same for my tank.


I just wish I had a partner for my lonely L-183.  Plus, she only comes out at night which sucks cause I can never capture her on camera.



Lil' Swimz$ said:


> *Drool* I love that hardscape.


Gracias!


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> The tank broke out with diatoms, staghorn, and BBA. That was all because of CO2 and new AS. I cut off all the effected leaves of any plant that had staghorn growing on them and I started dosing Glut daily as well as upped my CO2 injection. Lights have also been cut in half from 4 x 54W t5ho to 2 x 54W. The plants are now growing well and algae is disappearing.
> 
> I also added my plecos back into the tank a few days ago and they helped tremendously as far as keeping the glass and wood clean.


I keep getting staghorn on some of my plants. Glut? Glutamine?


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> I keep getting staghorn on some of my plants. Glut? Glutamine?


Glutaraldehyde = Excel 

spot treat directly on effected areas for best results.


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> Glutaraldehyde = Excel
> 
> spot treat directly on effected areas for best results.



Ahhh, I spot dosed with H2o2 and upped my co2, seemed too stop it from spreading but still missed some patches of staghorn sso they are just sitting there lol been too tired too go pick up more h2o2


----------



## speedie408

How's your CO2?


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> How's your CO2?


Sexy lol, I actually must have hit it before and it was really low maybe that is why I kept having reoccurring algae issues. 

My tank is so overgrown right now. :angryfire


----------



## audioaficionado

After 9 months of mostly running CO2 24/7 I think I might finally be running out the 20# cylinder. It's very slowly dropping below 800 psi. Looks like I've got another few weeks at least since I'm only running it 8 hrs/day.


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> Sexy lol, I actually must have hit it before and it was really low maybe that is why I kept having reoccurring algae issues.
> 
> My tank is so overgrown right now. :angryfire


Are you running a DSR or SSR? 



audioaficionado said:


> After 9 months of mostly running CO2 24/7 I think I might finally be running out the 20# cylinder. It's very slowly dropping below 800 psi. Looks like I've got another few weeks at least since I'm only running it 8 hrs/day.


That's quite a long time. My 20#r last me 5-6 months and that's on a 8hr solenoid too. I'm blasting my bbs though because I mist.


----------



## audioaficionado

I'm just running @ golden lime green with no misting. This is overkill for my slow growers, but I hope it helps keep BBA at bay. I'm going to run CO2 even on low light tanks.


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> I'm just running @ golden lime green with no misting. This is overkill for my slow growers, but I hope it helps keep BBA at bay. I'm going to run CO2 even on low light tanks.


CO2 overkill is good in my book too . As long as fish aren't flopping over, belly up, you're good!


----------



## Bahugo

Im running a single stage regulator.


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> Im running a single stage regulator.


Invest yourself a nice DSR. It'll pay for itself and they're so cheap nowadays. You can talk to Maknwar. He just built me a solid @ss setup.


----------



## Bahugo

I don't have the money for a dsr right now, I've never had issues with change in bps, i musta hit it cleaning or something. 

My crypt opened up dude!! I feel so accomplished lol I'll get pics tonight


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> I don't have the money for a dsr right now, I've never had issues with change in bps, i musta hit it cleaning or something.
> 
> My crypt opened up dude!! I feel so accomplished lol I'll get pics tonight


I'm just saying, once you go DSR, you won't look back. haha Nothing wrong with SSR if it's a good working one. 

Speak of the devil! I got 2 new spathes pop up! Pygmaea and Blassii


----------



## audioaficionado

My C nana has 4 spathes going right now. It's immersed so I won't get to sniff it LOL.


----------



## Bahugo

speedie408 said:


> I'm just saying, once you go DSR, you won't look back. haha Nothing wrong with SSR if it's a good working one.
> 
> Speak of the devil! I got 2 new spathes pop up! Pygmaea and Blassii


It's working great so far, I have it split too two tanks 24/7 and this 20# co2 tank has been up and running for like 6 months. Can't complain i guess. 

I got pics up of the Spathe!


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> My C nana has 4 spathes going right now. It's immersed so I won't get to sniff it LOL.


Some spathes smell horrible so maybe its a good thing for you :hihi:. Then again it'd be nice to see it actually open up. 



Bahugo said:


> It's working great so far, I have it split too two tanks 24/7 and this 20# co2 tank has been up and running for like 6 months. Can't complain i guess.
> 
> I got pics up of the Spathe!


If it aint broke, don't fix it! :wink:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> Some spathes smell horrible so maybe its a good thing for you :hihi:. Then again it'd be nice to see it actually open up.


Isn't that why they call them Crypts....because it smells like Death? Hopefully I can smell one when I visit.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Isn't that why they call them Crypts....because it smells like Death? Hopefully I can smell one when I visit.


Lol, we'll see son! I don't have many crypts left so hopefully something flowers in July for you. :wink:


----------



## shrimpnmoss

speedie408 said:


> Lol, we'll see son! I don't have many crypts left so hopefully something flowers in July for you. :wink:


Yes, yes....crypts was so 2010....LOL...j/k....you know how this hobby evolves...Crypts, Erios...then Buce....now Echinodorus....get your hands on some of THAT!


----------



## jkan0228

Lol I'm just getting into crypts. Guess I'm a bit behind everyone. :hihi:


----------



## plantbrain

I had 11 Roselines full grown in a client's 350 Gal, they took over the tank and bullied every other fish. They were like larger SAE's that got fat and lazy. 
Even a tank that size, they seemed crowded. They were the same size as the ones at Albany Aquarium had for awhile. 



So what is the plan for the plants in the front of the tank? E hydropiper can be brought back.
E triandra is easy and would balance and fill the tank in rapidly, nice very bright green.
UG is another nice option.

H araguaia around the rocks as mid ground(this plant can handle being shaded some) and nice bright green foreground would contrast well, then some ferns etc over the rocks etc........some nice brighter color stems in the rear.


----------



## speedie408

plantbrain said:


> I had 11 Roselines full grown in a client's 350 Gal, they took over the tank and bullied every other fish. They were like larger SAE's that got fat and lazy.
> 
> So what is the plan for the plants in the front of the tank? E hydropiper can be brought back.
> 
> E triandra is easy and would balance and fill the tank in rapidly, nice very bright green.


You trying to say you got some foreground plants ready to drop in the mail for me Tom? :hihi: I've tried E. Triandra in "River Wild" before and it just didn't take hold... maybe my lights are not strong enough? I'd love to give hydropiper another go because the tank is very stable now. All signs of algae have vanished. :biggrin:

Let me know Tom!!

Actually... send me everything you think will go well in this tank. I'll make it work hehe


----------



## audioaficionado

plantbrain said:


> I had 11 Roselines full grown in a client's 350 Gal, they took over the tank and bullied every other fish. They were like larger SAE's that got fat and lazy.
> Even a tank that size, they seemed crowded. They were the same size as the ones at Albany Aquarium had for awhile.


The eight 2.5" Roseline babies I have are all over the tank at the bottom, in the plants etc., not just in the main top half clear area most of the mid/top swimmers hang out. I'm working on a much larger tank to be obtained soon as I know my 45 gal tank is just holding them for a couple of months. I hope they don't become bullies after they grow up. 

My 3 fat lazy SAEs sure are fat and lazy and out hog the other fish when I feed, but show no aggression towards the smaller fish other than getting between them and the food while vacuuming up the floating flakes.


----------



## speedie408

I've never experienced aggression from my then group of Roselines when I was keeping them. I had 13 of them too IIRC.


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> I'm just saying, once you go DSR, you won't look back. haha Nothing wrong with SSR if it's a good working one.
> 
> Speak of the devil! I got 2 new spathes pop up! Pygmaea and Blassii


Speaking of CO2 I just switched to one of AFA's high pressure reactors and wow does it inject a fine mist of bubbles into the tank now that don't make it to the surface at all. Alot better than my glass one.

Len


----------



## speedie408

lbacha said:


> Speaking of CO2 I just switched to one of AFA's high pressure reactors and wow does it inject a fine mist of bubbles into the tank now that don't make it to the surface at all. Alot better than my glass one.
> 
> Len


Those are cool but they haven't lasted long for me much. They keep breaking seals on me which waste alot of CO2.


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> Those are cool but they haven't lasted long for me much. They keep breaking seals on me which waste alot of CO2.


What do you have in the riparium planter.


----------



## speedie408

lbacha said:


> What do you have in the riparium planter.


I got 2 planters with 2 different type of palms. I'll have to dig up the names. Got them from hydrophyte a while back.


----------



## jkan0228

What's in the back left Nick? I see what looks like a crypt behind that biggest rock?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> What's in the back left Nick? I see what looks like a crypt behind that biggest rock?


There's a C. green gecko behind there along with some bolbitis fern.


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks sick Nick! Do you ever have issues with excel for algae and your crypts?


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> Tank looks sick Nick! Do you ever have issues with excel for algae and your crypts?


If you OD too much, the crypts will start melting starting at the petioles. I've been spot dosing most of the time after intense cleanings if algae appears. Got rid of all my staghorn and BBA that way. Cut away all infected leaves because they're already dead. This promotes new growth and soon enough, the plant will regrow new leaves.


----------



## kwheeler91

What a completely aweful tank... Those rocks and that wood are just horrible... You should pack all of it up and ship it to me asap so I can dispose of it properly. 

P.s. Leave the moss on the wood that looks bad too.


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> What a completely aweful tank... Those rocks and that wood are just horrible... You should pack all of it up and ship it to me asap so I can dispose of it properly.
> 
> P.s. Leave the moss on the wood that looks bad too.


Hahaha I'll be sure to call you first when I get tired of this horrible hard scape. Heck, I'll even toss in some high grade shrimp!


----------



## kwheeler91

Lol those BTOE are the worst


----------



## 150EH

It looks good but it still looks naked compared to the old scape, it's going to look really nice with the riparium plants above the water.


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Lol those BTOE are the worst


LMAO :icon_cool:thumbsup:



150EH said:


> It looks good but it still looks naked compared to the old scape, it's going to look really nice with the riparium plants above the water.


Wait... how did you know I was getting some more riparium plants? hehe


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

Your pictures aren't working.


----------



## speedie408

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Your pictures aren't working.


You sure you're not behind a firewall bro? They're working fine for me. :confused1:


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

OH probably, I'm at school. >_> sorry


----------



## audioaficionado

When I'm at work they block all referral URLs so most hosted images get blocked too. Only TPT attached images are viewable. At home they all work.


----------



## speedie408

I'm so glad my workplace don't block anything except PRON sites lol. For some reason they also block image hosting sites like fotki, photobucket, and flickr too but I'm able to see the images as long as it's linked away from the actual hosting site.


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful tank


----------



## speedie408

2in10 said:


> Beautiful tank


Thank you sir!


----------



## styxx

speedie408, I meant to ask you earlier, but approximately how many lbs. of rock do you have in this tank?


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> speedie408, I meant to ask you earlier, but approximately how many lbs. of rock do you have in this tank?


I'd say that's about 40-50lbs of rock.


----------



## speedie408

Added a new plant around the rock mound on the left: Bolbitis heteroclita

Also added a few stems of Red Ludwigia in the rear center to add some color.


----------



## kwheeler91

Whats the limegreen plant in the left side rocks? Hard to tell from pics


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Whats the limegreen plant in the left side rocks? Hard to tell from pics











*google image*


----------



## kwheeler91

Added a new plant around the rock mound on the left: Bolbitis heteroclita

Wow, I read that too. Guess I was too busy focusing on the name with a 7th grade maturity level. 

Australian stamps are expensive btw


----------



## jkan0228

Any close ups of the moss? It appears to be rebounding and doing extremely well.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

LOL...looks good man....you'll have it jungled back out in no time...I'm the same way with my shrimp tanks bro....I start out with good intentions of building a pure shrimp tank but end up sticking a ton of plants in the end...ahhahahaha


----------



## styxx

jkan0228 said:


> Any close ups of the moss? It appears to be rebounding and doing extremely well.


I know, it looks so good, it makes me *SICK*! lol. A close up is definitely in order!! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Craigthor

Looking good this is one of the last plants I want for my scape can I ask where you got your bolbitis heteroclita at?

Craig


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Added a new plant around the rock mound on the left: Bolbitis heteroclita
> 
> Wow, I read that too. Guess I was too busy focusing on the name with a 7th grade maturity level.
> 
> Australian stamps are expensive btw


Figured you probably just missed it. Lol



jkan0228 said:


> Any close ups of the moss? It appears to be rebounding and doing extremely well.





styxx said:


> I know, it looks so good, it makes me *SICK*! lol. A close up is definitely in order!! :icon_mrgr


It's doing a little too well. Some iPhone shots:




















shrimpnmoss said:


> LOL...looks good man....you'll have it jungled back out in no time...I'm the same way with my shrimp tanks bro....I start out with good intentions of building a pure shrimp tank but end up sticking a ton of plants in the end...ahhahahaha


Thanks homie! Nutrient suckers is all. 



Craigthor said:


> Looking good this is one of the last plants I want for my scape can I ask where you got your bolbitis heteroclita at?
> 
> Craig


Gordon


----------



## lbacha

Nick

I'm not sure how the B. heteroclita does submersed but emersed it grows like crazy. I have it in my emersed tank and in my Borneo terrarium and it has quadrupled in size in a couple months. I'm cureous to see how it grows in submersed as well. Also for those wondering unlike most bolbitis this is from SE asia not africa thats why its in my Borneo tank.

Len


----------



## 150EH

It's look'n good Speedie, can you pull your wood out of the tank to trim the moss?


----------



## ikuzo

Speedie, i bought B. heteroclita but it's totally different from yours

here's the pic









maybe there are many forms of heteroclita?

Kasselman's blog said mine is heteroclita "difformis"
http://blog.christel-kasselmann.de/...ita-cuspidata-bolbitis-heteroclita-difformis/


----------



## lbacha

ikuzo said:


> Speedie, i bought B. heteroclita but it's totally different from yours
> 
> here's the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe there are many forms of heteroclita?
> 
> Kasselman's blog said mine is heteroclita "difformis"
> http://blog.christel-kasselmann.de/...ita-cuspidata-bolbitis-heteroclita-difformis/


That is Bolbitis heteroclita "var difformis" it was at one time called Edanoya difformis. The picture Nick posted is the same as what I have and it is the standard form of B heteroclita, the reason I'm cureous about how it does submersed is it isn't known to do well fully submersed, unlike Bolbitis Heudelotii which actually needs it's roots to be fully submerged to grow B heteroclita is actually found growing in very wet but not submersed locations on the banks of streams in Malaysia. The difformis variety is actually more known as a small terrarium fern than as an aquarium plant. (it also stays much smaller than the standard form)

Len


----------



## speedie408

lbacha said:


> Nick
> 
> I'm not sure how the B. heteroclita does submersed but emersed it grows like crazy. I have it in my emersed tank and in my Borneo terrarium and it has quadrupled in size in a couple months. I'm cureous to see how it grows in submersed as well. Also for those wondering unlike most bolbitis this is from SE asia not africa thats why its in my Borneo tank.
> 
> Len


I'm actually hoping for it not to grow too crazy lol. I hate trimming! I'm lazy now . Stay tuned and you'll see how it does submersed for sure. I just hope it doesn't die on me first. 



150EH said:


> It's look'n good Speedie, can you pull your wood out of the tank to trim the moss?


All my wood are about 5" stuffed under the substrate. It'll be a dissaster if I were to take them out just for trimming lol. I got a cheap pair of curved scissors that I use for the moss. roud:



ikuzo said:


> Speedie, i bought B. heteroclita but it's totally different from yours
> 
> maybe there are many forms of heteroclita?
> 
> Kasselman's blog said mine is heteroclita "difformis"
> http://blog.christel-kasselmann.de/...ita-cuspidata-bolbitis-heteroclita-difformis/


ikuzo, 

Isn't your's what folks call "mini" bolbitis?


----------



## ikuzo

lbacha said:


> That is Bolbitis heteroclita "var difformis" it was at one time called Edanoya difformis. The picture Nick posted is the same as what I have and it is the standard form of B heteroclita, the reason I'm cureous about how it does submersed is it isn't known to do well fully submersed, unlike Bolbitis Heudelotii which actually needs it's roots to be fully submerged to grow B heteroclita is actually found growing in very wet but not submersed locations on the banks of streams in Malaysia. The difformis variety is actually more known as a small terrarium fern than as an aquarium plant. (it also stays much smaller than the standard form)
> 
> Len


yeah i separate it submerge and emerse the other
the emersed one is doing a lot better

i'm curious to see if your B. heteroclita can grow well under water



speedie408 said:


> ikuzo,
> 
> Isn't your's what folks call "mini" bolbitis?


yes they call it "mini"
it is as expensive as everything tagged with "mini"


----------



## plantbrain

B hetero will not grow well FYI............I've never been able to have it or the mini Bolbitus do well submersed over time, grows great emergent in the same water.


----------



## speedie408

plantbrain said:


> B hetero will not grow well FYI............I've never been able to have it or the mini Bolbitus do well submersed over time, grows great emergent in the same water.


Buzzkill! haha oh well. If they die, they die. Thanks for the first hand experience info.

Question... do the emersed leaves need high humidity to grow above water?


----------



## ikuzo

yea off course they do
i'm gonna remove my "mini" to emersed later


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> Buzzkill! haha oh well. If they die, they die. Thanks for the first hand experience info.
> 
> Question... do the emersed leaves need high humidity to grow above water?


It might be interesting to try it in a riparium planter, the leaves may need acclimated to lower humidity but at least on out form they are a heavier leaf like a java fern. 

Len


----------



## Craigthor

Will definitely see how it does for you submersed but I may have to get some to try in my 220.


----------



## lbacha

That started off as one small piece a couple months ago.

Len


----------



## speedie408

^^ Looks great Len. Those are kept under a dome lid I'm guessing?


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> ^^ Looks great Len. Those are kept under a dome lid I'm guessing?


They are actually in my 40 breeder but same thing, they are growing in a net pot full of hydroton.

Len


----------



## speedie408

lbacha said:


> They are actually in my 40 breeder but same thing, they are growing in a net pot full of hydroton.
> 
> Len


Yeah but is it open top or covered with a lid? I think I'll try a piece on one of my triller rafts to see how it does.


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> Yeah but is it open top or covered with a lid? I think I'll try a piece on one of my triller rafts to see how it does.


It's closed, high humidity I'm cureous how it will do in lower humidity as well.

Len


----------



## speedie408

So I got some plants from Devin and got them planted in the planters but they're gonna need some time to bush out it seems. I'll be adding some triller rafts with some more plants too so it should look much thicker as time progresses. Here's a video of how it looks now. Check out my Altum hybrids all colored up and eating NLS pellets: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vy55geM_38&feature=g-upl


----------



## jkan0228

Nick you need to get a waterproof camera.


----------



## styxx

(1) that noise is terrible and (2) I love how there are like 3 other tanks in the background. LMAO.


----------



## speedie408

Time for a photo update since I've been so busy with Shrimp nowadays, I haven't put in as much time to this tank as much as I use to. Hope everyone enjoys them. 

1.









2. Don't mind the CO2 mist . Pretend it's not there haha. Forgot to turn it off before the photoshoot.









3. CO2 is now OFF. 









4. "Did we hear you say, FOOD?"









5. Similar shot as above.









6. FTS - LOOK, it's the sun rising!  I got more riparium plants coming from hydrophyte this week so hopefully the top section should look real nice, really soon .









Thanks for looking!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

deeyaammm.....look at the fins on those angels....sexy..


----------



## jkan0228

Damn your water is clear!! +1 on what howard said..

Is that C. Helferi in the back right?


----------



## kwheeler91

Nick as beautiful as your tank is, those fish are stealing the show man


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys!

The tall grassy plant is Val nana I believe. It's a weed! Just gotta cut off runners weekly and it stays manageable.

The fish are def some nice eye candy . Glad I got them when I did.


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks great Nick it looks so green and lush! Your angels are growing quick man


----------



## frrok

beautiful shots!


----------



## orchidman

I really like the way you lit this!! It's a lot lighter and airier then most. Makes the scale look cool and refreshing!


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys! 



orchidman said:


> I really like the way you lit this!! It's a lot lighter and airier then most. Makes the scale look cool and refreshing!


Yup these shots were shot with no tank lighting at all, all flash. :thumbsup:


----------



## zergling

Looks so good Nick!

BTW, are those Ludwigia sp Red at the back I see?


----------



## speedie408

zergling said:


> Looks so good Nick!
> 
> BTW, are those Ludwigia sp Red at the back I see?


Indeed. Those are the ones from you . Still need to fill in though.


----------



## 150EH

I like the first shot were it almost disappears when facing you, what a good hiding tactic while being stalked, nice shots Nick.


----------



## wetbizquit

wow...... that is just pure bliss, what kind of angels are those? they look super healthy props on the tank, really filling out


----------



## izabella87

I adore your tank


----------



## orchidman

speedie408 said:


> ^^ Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup these shots were shot with no tank lighting at all, all flash. :thumbsup:


i love it!! did you have the flash at the same spot it was for the FTS the whole time?


----------



## sc91006

Great looking hardscape and really like the xmas moss on the branches. One day I might be lucky and be able to do something like this. Photo ? How do you setup the lights and flash when you do a photo shoot or is that a secret? It looks like you have a light off to the right of the tank. I'm guessing that you only use maybe 2 lights and no flash. Thanks, looking great.


----------



## jcgd

Speedy, can you explain what you do with the flash? I just bought a sb600 for my Nikon last night. I'm gonna get something so I can use it remotely, but once I'm set up I don't know how to use it. Just looking for some tips.


----------



## orchidman

jcgd said:


> Speedy, can you explain what you do with the flash? I just bought a sb600 for my Nikon last night. I'm gonna get something so I can use it remotely, but once I'm set up I don't know how to use it. Just looking for some tips.


what camera do you shoot with? some nikon dslrs can wirelessly sync with the sb600. i shoot with a nikon d90 and an sb600, and the wireless sync is built in.


----------



## speedie408

150EH said:


> I like the first shot were it almost disappears when facing you, what a good hiding tactic while being stalked, nice shots Nick.


haha These fish may have that skinny look and you'd think they'd have some sort of hiding tactic built in, but they can't stay still for nothing. :icon_lol:



wetbizquit said:


> wow...... that is just pure bliss, what kind of angels are those? they look super healthy props on the tank, really filling out


These are Neil Oyama bred, Rio ***** Altum hybrids. Thanks! :thumbsup:



orchidman said:


> i love it!! did you have the flash at the same spot it was for the FTS the whole time?


That flash on the left there was moved around quite a bit for some of the fish shots . 



sc91006 said:


> Great looking hardscape and really like the xmas moss on the branches. One day I might be lucky and be able to do something like this. Photo ? How do you setup the lights and flash when you do a photo shoot or is that a secret? It looks like you have a light off to the right of the tank. I'm guessing that you only use maybe 2 lights and no flash. Thanks, looking great.


I do use 2 to remote flash units. You're correct, one is to the right of the tank. I use my tripod for one light and the other I lay on top of anything tall enough since I don't have a second tripod. 



jcgd said:


> Speedy, can you explain what you do with the flash? I just bought a sb600 for my Nikon last night. I'm gonna get something so I can use it remotely, but once I'm set up I don't know how to use it. Just looking for some tips.


Flash were both set at 1/4 burst. The only light I had for focusing was a small desk lamp off to the right side of the tank. I don't like manual focusing. lol With the dim light my lense is able to lock onto the shiny fish for auto-focusing. You can play around with flash position to get the desired look you want.


----------



## orchidman

gotcha. one more question, where do you position your flash compared to the subject? straight above? or to the side and angled some?


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> gotcha. one more question, where do you position your flash compared to the subject? straight above? or to the side and angled some?


Those fish shots were taken with the flash located at the FTS position. The second flash is set at mid tank level on the right side.


----------



## jcgd

Ahh, I see. I'm looking into a sb700 so I can use it as a commander and have two flashes, but man, this stuff is expensive. I have a d3100 body. Just a standard 55-105 lens (I think) is what I've used for everything so far. No flash. 

For a fts shot, you have the flash dead center above the tank? Would you point it up and reflect it back down or something? I'm trying to learn how to get that white "Amano" background.


----------



## speedie408

Those pro shots you see in the IAPLC contests are done with stationary lights along with flash as needed. Looks like these:









I didn't use any center flash for the shots I did. Some use the rain gutter technique like this picture I borrowed from jcardona (Jose):









This enables your light to be spread out more evenly using the rain gutter as a diffuser.


----------



## jcgd

Cool man. I really like your style, and I appreciate the tips. You have some awesome tanks, and it's nice how well you've chronicled their maturation. You photos are alway a pleasure to see.


----------



## crazydaz

Geeze! Superb, Nick!!! The rock in the first and third picture almost looks surreal, like CGI or liquid metal. Amazing!!


----------



## orchidman

speedie408 said:


> Those fish shots were taken with the flash located at the FTS position. The second flash is set at mid tank level on the right side.


gotcha! i wish i had a second flash! your lighting is superb! it is nice and bright and airy! sometimes my lighting is too flat with only one flash, but thats all i got....



jcgd said:


> Ahh, I see. I'm looking into a sb700 so I can use it as a commander and have two flashes, but man, this stuff is expensive. I have a d3100 body. Just a standard 55-105 lens (I think) is what I've used for everything so far. No flash.
> 
> For a fts shot, you have the flash dead center above the tank? Would you point it up and reflect it back down or something? I'm trying to learn how to get that white "Amano" background.


i was going to get an sb700 when my sb600 died, but i found a brand new sb600 on craigslist for $150, so i jumped on it! it was working great for me, so i didnt see why i needed to spend the extra for the sb700. im not sure if the d3100 has the built in commander mode like the d90 and other newer/higher models do. its definitely my favorite thing about my camera/flash!

im guessing the pro's use another light to light the background seperately to get that "amano white" background. 



speedie408 said:


> Those pro shots you see in the IAPLC contests are done with stationary lights along with flash as needed. Looks like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use any center flash for the shots I did. Some use the rain gutter technique like this picture I borrowed from jcardona (Jose):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This enables your light to be spread out more evenly using the rain gutter as a diffuser.


thats interesting with the rain gutter!! ill have to try that trick sometime!! it seems liek something that would be really valuable!


----------



## speedie408

jcgd said:


> Cool man. I really like your style, and I appreciate the tips. You have some awesome tanks, and it's nice how well you've chronicled their maturation. You photos are alway a pleasure to see.


Always happy to share bro. Thanks for the kind words as well. I like my tanks too and the way I see it, they don't have any meaning if I'm the only one that gets to enjoy them. Sharing is a MUST! 



crazydaz said:


> Geeze! Superb, Nick!!! The rock in the first and third picture almost looks surreal, like CGI or liquid metal. Amazing!!


Crazy - thank you bro! It's all camera magic bro. All I did was snap the pic. Technology nowadays I tell ya hehe. 



orchidman said:


> gotcha! i wish i had a second flash! your lighting is superb! it is nice and bright and airy! sometimes my lighting is too flat with only one flash, but thats all i got....
> 
> thats interesting with the rain gutter!! ill have to try that trick sometime!! it seems liek something that would be really valuable!


Buy a cheap used flash unit on ebay, they work quite well for slaves. Though if you're using your built in commander mode on your camera, you won't be able to use an imcompatible slave. You can get some cheap flash triggers that will work just fine. 

I still haven't found a decent rain gutter yet. Let me knwo if you find one.


----------



## 2in10

Freakintastic shots, absolutely gorgeous Angels.


----------



## orchidman

speedie408 said:


> Buy a cheap used flash unit on ebay, they work quite well for slaves. Though if you're using your built in commander mode on your camera, you won't be able to use an imcompatible slave. You can get some cheap flash triggers that will work just fine.
> 
> I still haven't found a decent rain gutter yet. Let me knwo if you find one.


ill have to keep an eye out for a cheap slave, although thats really not my priority for spending money roud:

ill let ya know if i come across something!


----------



## speedie408

2in10 said:


> Freakintastic shots, absolutely gorgeous Angels.


Thank you sir! 



orchidman said:


> ill have to keep an eye out for a cheap slave, although thats really not my priority for spending money roud:
> 
> ill let ya know if i come across something!


Any old Flash with manual settings will work fine actually. As long as the filament still has some life left in it that is lol.


----------



## zergling

speedie408 said:


> Indeed. Those are the ones from you . Still need to fill in though.


Oh sweet! I definitely helped spreading that weed around :hihi:

I'm sure you'll have a bunch of it in no time. I think Tom likes to pull it out and replant the tops. I personally like to let it grow close to the surface then wack in half, as the new growth will be "bushier". This also allows me to sell the nice looking tops.


----------



## orchidman

I might have one then! I'll have to get a hot shoe fire-er slave thingy!


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> I might have one then! I'll have to get a hot shoe fire-er slave thingy!


Works like a charm & cheap! http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-...er-Products/dp/B002W3IXZW/ref=pd_bxgy_p_img_b


----------



## jcgd

So you stick the transponder on your camera and the receiver on the flash and done? If you have two flashes you just need two receivers?


----------



## fizzout

speedie408 said:


> Buzzkill! haha oh well. If they die, they die. Thanks for the first hand experience info.
> 
> Question... do the emersed leaves need high humidity to grow above water?


I was curious about what you ended up doing with your Bolbitis heteroclita 'difformis' in your beautiful tank. I am dry starting a 150G and I just attached some of this fern to my driftwood. I'm now considering replacing them with something else. :icon_neut


----------



## speedie408

jcgd said:


> So you stick the transponder on your camera and the receiver on the flash and done? If you have two flashes you just need two receivers?


That's all you do, yes. 2 triggers can both be set to respond to one transmitter, yes. 



fizzout said:


> I was curious about what you ended up doing with your Bolbitis heteroclita 'difformis' in your beautiful tank. I am dry starting a 150G and I just attached some of this fern to my driftwood. I'm now considering replacing them with something else. :icon_neut


I ended up tossing them because they started getting ratty and growing little nubs all over the leaves like how regular ferns get when they're in distress. :icon_roll


----------



## lbacha

fizzout said:


> I was curious about what you ended up doing with your Bolbitis heteroclita 'difformis' in your beautiful tank. I am dry starting a 150G and I just attached some of this fern to my driftwood. I'm now considering replacing them with something else. :icon_neut


Just so you know what Nick had was standard B heteroclita, the diffromis variety is what is know as mini bolbitis and has much finer fronds.

Len


----------



## fizzout

lbacha said:


> Just so you know what Nick had was standard B heteroclita, the diffromis variety is what is know as mini bolbitis and has much finer fronds.
> 
> Len


And I presume the 'difformis' variety also does poorly submersed?


----------



## chris.rivera3

Hey buddy! I can't really tell but what do you have tied on your branches??? they look like 2 different mosses?


----------



## speedie408

chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey buddy! I can't really tell but what do you have tied on your branches??? they look like 2 different mosses?


It's mainly mini xmas moss but I've got some remnants of the old fissidens fontanis from the old scape still on some pieces of the wood lol.


----------



## speedie408

The new Riparium plants are growing in nicely up top now. I'll post up an update tonight if I get a chance. The foreground has also filled in about 90%.


----------



## crazydaz

Pics, or it didn't happen Nick!!


----------



## speedie408

crazydaz said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen Nick!!


Tonight... I'll try again 

Got side tracked last night.


----------



## speedie408

^^ You wanted pix, well here you go bro! Nothing to ohhh and ahhh over but it's an update none the less.  Thanks Devin for the nice Riparium plants/supplies!


----------



## jkan0228

Wow. Everything is growing so fast! I guess that's the perk of EI right? 

What filtration are you running? CFS 500?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Wow. Everything is growing so fast! I guess that's the perk of EI right?
> 
> What filtration are you running? CFS 500?


Yes sir! Trusty little beast that CFS 500 roud:.


----------



## crazydaz

Looks really "ooh" and "ahh" Nick!! What are the plants growing emergent?

I love the look man! I had a lot of anubias and purple bamboo growing emergent in my tank that I loved, but it was beginning to alter the flow in my tank so I had to hack it all down yesterday. Seems like you won't have that problem using the planters...you could just slide and rearrange them as needed!

It doesn't help that I have a Korellia that switched from "blow" mode to "suck" mode. and idea as to why the propeller would suddenly switch direction like that?


----------



## speedie408

crazydaz said:


> Looks really "ooh" and "ahh" Nick!! What are the plants growing emergent?
> 
> I love the look man! I had a lot of anubias and purple bamboo growing emergent in my tank that I loved, but it was beginning to alter the flow in my tank so I had to hack it all down yesterday. Seems like you won't have that problem using the planters...you could just slide and rearrange them as needed!
> 
> It doesn't help that I have a Korellia that switched from "blow" mode to "suck" mode. and idea as to why the propeller would suddenly switch direction like that?


The names... don't ask me the names yet lol. These emergent plants are still very much new to me but they are very beautiful as you can see. I'll have to spend some time and update my plant list when I get some time. 

For this tank, I'm not too worried about flow because my CFS-500 has plenty . Just the right amount concidering how much hardscape and planters I have in here. The angels are big enough now that they don't even mind the powerful output anymore.


----------



## NJAquaBarren

Very nice.


----------



## 150EH

Wow, you are getting a lot of fast growth above the water line, looks good.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! 

Hydroponics anyone?  I'm not even dosing the emergent plants with any type of root ferts. They're getting all there nourishment from the water column via EI.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

speedie408 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Hydroponics anyone?  I'm not even dosing the emergent plants with any type of root ferts. They're getting all there nourishment from the water column via EI.


Not to be nitpicky, but since they are emersed, it's ALL root ferts, whether it's tabs or the water.


----------



## speedie408

2wheelsx2 said:


> Not to be nitpicky, but since they are emersed, it's ALL root ferts, whether it's tabs or the water.


I know I know roud:, If I wasn't dosing EI, I'd have to do root tabs for sure.


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey those riparium plants are looking happy in there. Keep 'em well-fed and you'll probably start getting some flowers from those _Asclepias_ and _Ruellia_. 

I'll be interested to see how that _Pandanus pygmaeus_ does in there.


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> Hey those riparium plants are looking happy in there. Keep 'em well-fed and you'll probably start getting some flowers from those _Asclepias_ and _Ruellia_.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how that _Pandanus pygmaeus_ does in there.


Pandanus pygmaeus?? It's the plant pictured below right Devin? I don't have that plant.


----------



## hydrophyte

You do have _Pandanus pygmaeus_. I sent it in that second box and I think I see it over on the tank side panel. It is the solid green variety, not the variegated kind.

That is a rare and hard-to-find plant and I love the growth habit that it has. I have some of it growing pretty well in my 56G tank and I also have a pot of it just growing as a houseplant.


----------



## speedie408

Ohh that plant! haha It's the one way in the corner, kinda hidden behind the others.  I see it now... yeah I was looking at the variegated leaves off the google pics only so forgive me. lol Thanks Devin!


----------



## hydrophyte

I hope it will grow for you in there. If it does you will eventually see little side shoots and when those grow their own roots you can cut them off and replant.


----------



## speedie408

Look what I replanted into the tank after I found out it does grow well underwater ... It just needed to acclimate to grow out new rhizomes/leaves. Planted the baby rhizomes, not the old leaves.


----------



## jkan0228

Rare fern of some sort?


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Rare fern of some sort?


Rare... I wouldn't say it's rare. Just not widely used in aquariums. It's Bolbitis heteroclita.


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> Hey those riparium plants are looking happy in there. Keep 'em well-fed and you'll probably start getting some flowers from those _Asclepias_ and _Ruellia_.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how that _Pandanus pygmaeus_ does in there.


I spotted 2 flowers that should be opening up very very soon from the dwarf ruellia. This should be a nice purple flower correct? I'll post up pics once they open up. :biggrin:


----------



## crazydaz

Cool bean, Nick! How about a "pre-open" pic or a shot of the current budding?


----------



## speedie408

crazydaz said:


> Cool bean, Nick! How about a "pre-open" pic or a shot of the current budding?


It should be opening in the next few days or so. I'll post up some shots once it opens. 

Here's a couple new shots of my Angels.


----------



## 2in10

Those angels are gorgeous as is the photography. Congrats on the buds.


----------



## audioaficionado

If your Altum hybrids look this good, how gorgeous are the pure bred Altums going to be?


----------



## ophiophagus

Firstly the tank looks great I really dig it. I have one of these heteroclita in my 20long that I got from petsmart on a whim because I hadn't seen it before. I'm sure it was grown hydroponicly but I threw it in the tank anyway. It's been in there about 2 months and much to my surprise none of the leaves have died. And the plantlets are doing well. I put one of the largest plantlets on my wabi kusa and I think it growing a little faster than it's submerged siblings. Good luck with yours



speedie408 said:


> Look what I replanted into the tank after I found out it does grow well underwater ... It just needed to acclimate to grow out new rhizomes/leaves. Planted the baby rhizomes, not the old leaves.


----------



## speedie408

2in10 said:


> Those angels are gorgeous as is the photography. Congrats on the buds.


Thanks man! 



audioaficionado said:


> If your Altum hybrids look this good, how gorgeous are the pure bred Altums going to be?


Even more spectacular. 



ophiophagus said:


> Firstly the tank looks great I really dig it. I have one of these heteroclita in my 20long that I got from petsmart on a whim because I hadn't seen it before. I'm sure it was grown hydroponicly but I threw it in the tank anyway. It's been in there about 2 months and much to my surprise none of the leaves have died. And the plantlets are doing well. I put one of the largest plantlets on my wabi kusa and I think it growing a little faster than it's submerged siblings. Good luck with yours


They seem to do well just floating but I've attached them to rocks and brances now. I'll have to see how well they grow.


----------



## kwheeler91

Dude, those are so good looking its retarded.


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Dude, those are so good looking its retarded.


Best is to see them in person . A buddy of mine (bettatail) has a pair that just bred for him. Maybe those of you who want these bad boys may want to ask if he'd sell you a few.


----------



## speedie408

Dwarf ruellia flowered!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

dude nice! how'd you get it to flower? I have this plant too and it hasn't flowered


----------



## speedie408

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> dude nice! how'd you get it to flower? I have this plant too and it hasn't flowered


Just doing EI with my Tek t5ho on full blast. Nothing special dude.


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice job blooming that dwarf Ruellia!



speedie408 said:


>


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> Nice job blooming that dwarf Ruellia!


Thanks Devin. I think the regular Ruellia is going to bloom soon as well. I had to snip the tips because it's getting a bit tall. These suckers grow fast! :help:


----------



## SimonC

Got some of this Bolbitis heteroclita from my Dad's tank he had some plantlets growing off the tips also I snagged the smallest ones and they are in my Nano now. Nice little fern I too am new to this one.


----------



## speedie408

SimonC said:


> Got some of this Bolbitis heteroclita from my Dad's tank he had some plantlets growing off the tips also I snagged the smallest ones and they are in my Nano now. Nice little fern I too am new to this one.


Wassup Simon! Are you growing this plant submersed? If so, keep me posted on how they do for you.


----------



## hydrophyte

speedie408 said:


> Thanks Devin. I think the regular Ruellia is going to bloom soon as well. I had to snip the tips because it's getting a bit tall. These suckers grow fast! :help:


Yep they grow like crazy. You can just chop the top right off and then it will grow back more full and bushy. The cuttings are real easy to root by just sticking them in a trellis raft. After they have new roots you can plant them back into a planter with gravel. Ruellia is a real good one for cleaning the water because it grows so fast


----------



## speedie408

FTS









Here fishy fishy.


----------



## boon

Love the new scape Nick. Awesome Job.


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks Boon!


----------



## audioaficionado

Nice job on those last pics. Watermarks look tasteful too.


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Steve!


----------



## hydrophyte

That is looking fantastic Nick! Nice job with lighting for that last tank shot. Those angels are gorgeous!

Hey I have these other riparium midground plants for you and I hope to ship them on Saturday...just had to catch up with some of my other shipping.


----------



## speedie408

Devin,

That would be AWESOME bro! 

Thanks a bunch!

Nick


----------



## speedie408

Late night update on this tank. The Riparium plants are growing outta control!! I've wacked some of it off already but it just keeps growing haha. The MQ foreground has finally filled in along with some patches of Staurogyne repens up in the mix. 

I also took out off all the mini xmas moss that were on the DW because for some reason, they would not take hold of the wood at all. 

Here's how things are looking:


----------



## sayurasem

If sfbaaps would hold a meeting at your place, it would definately worth the trip!


----------



## styxx

Speedie, I swear that tank is gorgeous; I just want to slap you right in the face, I'm so damned impressed. I think the decision to remove the was was a good one, because now the wood is makes a great contrast with the stone. Your water quality is particularly impressive (using Purigen perhaps?) and my absolute favorite part of your tank is the Cyprus Helefri growing in the back ground. I'm now convinced - I definitely have to have some, lol! Outstanding job, congratulations!


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks great Nick! I'm going to miss the moss though  Did you put it in with all your shrimp?


----------



## ChadRamsey

wow, im amazed

but i am not sure which i am more amazed by, you photography skills or your tank.


----------



## speedie408

sayurasem said:


> If sfbaaps would hold a meeting at your place, it would definately worth the trip!


haha Sorry, no meet here anytime soon. My floor would collapse considering the weight of the tanks I already have on top of all the heads that would show up lol. :eek5: Maybe once I get my own house roud:.



styxx said:


> Speedie, I swear that tank is gorgeous; I just want to slap you right in the face, I'm so damned impressed. I think the decision to remove the was was a good one, because now the wood is makes a great contrast with the stone. Your water quality is particularly impressive (using Purigen perhaps?) and my absolute favorite part of your tank is the Cyprus Helefri growing in the back ground. I'm now convinced - I definitely have to have some, lol! Outstanding job, congratulations!


:icon_mrgr I don't use any Purigen in this tank. Just running the same unmodified CFS-500, that I clean maybe once every 3 months. The plants do a good job at keeping the water clean. 

That's actually Val nana and not Cyperus helferi :tongue:. Looks pretty cool, don't it? I like it much better than Cyperus. Much easier to grow, looks great, and very manageable. 



Bahugo said:


> Tank looks great Nick! I'm going to miss the moss though  Did you put it in with all your shrimp?


Yeah, I liked the moss and it grew well in here too. :icon_conf Kinda frustrated that it would not latch on the wood at all so I yanked it. You guessed it. All into the shrimp tanks . 



ChadRamsey said:


> wow, im amazed
> 
> but i am not sure which i am more amazed by, you photography skills or your tank.


Thanks Chad! :thumbsup:


----------



## antbug

Looking great, Nick. A big change from the last tank. What do you like about this one and what do you miss about the last?


----------



## dxiong5

Looks great, Nick! How high up do you have your light? -- seems like quite a distance, though everything is growing well.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos

Very nice tank, healthy plants.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Can't believe how well the Marsilea carpeted! Great tank!


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks Guys!



antbug said:


> Looking great, Nick. A big change from the last tank. What do you like about this one and what do you miss about the last?


I like this one because of the rocks. Otherwise, I miss the old one when it was in it's glory with all the java ferns and my mutated nurii crypts everywhere, not to mention those roseline barbs who always stole the show.  I miss it alot actually lol. This tank is also cool due to the new emergent plants that I decided to try out. They just grow so dang fast I don't know what to do with them. lol



dxiong5 said:


> Looks great, Nick! How high up do you have your light? -- seems like quite a distance, though everything is growing well.


The light is up pretty high. I forgot the exact measurment but it's about the same height of the tank itself. I got all 4 t5ho bulbs blasting for 8hrs so that's plenty of light from the Tek.  I wouldn't consider it high light though, since it's so high up.


----------



## jkan0228

Looks like EI is still doing you good with all that growth! Maybe try some fissidens on the wood? I find that my Taiwan Moss isn't really thoroughly attached onto my manzy even after several months of growth and trims. But I've found that fissidens dug it's "anchors" into my manzy in my 95G just after a few weeks. Despite of the drastic difference in the environment that they were grown in, IMO fissidens is a better "anchorer" than Taiwan Moss. 

How are the Angels doing?

Edit - What happened to those stems in the back, R. Sunset were they?


----------



## somewhatshocked

The foreground in this tank is gorgeous up against those stones.

Really enjoying it.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Looks like EI is still doing you good with all that growth! Maybe try some fissidens on the wood? I find that my Taiwan Moss isn't really thoroughly attached onto my manzy even after several months of growth and trims. But I've found that fissidens dug it's "anchors" into my manzy in my 95G just after a few weeks. Despite of the drastic difference in the environment that they were grown in, IMO fissidens is a better "anchorer" than Taiwan Moss.
> 
> How are the Angels doing?
> 
> Edit - What happened to those stems in the back, R. Sunset were they?


It's more like does whenever I feel like dosing EI lol. These are all easy plants so nothing much to worry about. AS helps out alot and I'm loving this "New" formula. There's no constant yellowing of the water and the nutrients are sustaining the plants very well, granted how little I've been dosing. 

Fissidens is nice indeed, and yes it does anchor very well to wood, or anything else it decides to land on. I still have some in there if you look closely . 

As for the stems... this tank was just not meant for stems :icon_redf. I tossed them because the light wasn't high enough back there due to the growing riparium plants. 

Angels are getting very territorial as of late. I think I'll need to sell them soon since this tank aint big enough for 6 of them . 



somewhatshocked said:


> The foreground in this tank is gorgeous up against those stones.
> 
> Really enjoying it.


Gracias Jake!


----------



## Bahugo

Nick what size pots do you use for your emersed crypts?


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> Nick what size pots do you use for your emersed crypts?


I use 3.75" net pots exactly like these: http://www.hydroponics.net/i/135130


----------



## styxx

The C. helferi and the Val. Nana look very similar, but if its easier to grow and more manageable, I might have to switch up my plans, lol.


----------



## orchidman

speedie408 said:


> FTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here fishy fishy.



its beautiful!! i love the bright open airy looks to your photos of this tank!!!


----------



## tommypham

Your tank look very nice


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> The C. helferi and the Val. Nana look very similar, but if its easier to grow and more manageable, I might have to switch up my plans, lol.


I'll have some for sale soon. LMK! :thumbsup:



orchidman said:


> its beautiful!! i love the bright open airy looks to your photos of this tank!!!





tommypham said:


> Your tank look very nice


Thanks guys! 

________________________________

Here's another shot of the riparium plants up top.


----------



## styxx

Truly impressive. Although I'm not much of a riparium man myself, those blooms are very beautiful.


----------



## Platypus Gus

wow great looking tank! i may turn my 20L into a riparium hope mine will look that good!


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> Truly impressive. Although I'm not much of a riparium man myself, those blooms are very beautiful.


Yeah, what sucks is that they only last 1 day. :icon_roll The good thing is they are constantly blooming. :biggrin:



Platypus Gus said:


> wow great looking tank! i may turn my 20L into a riparium hope mine will look that good!


The key to a successful Riparium is High Light! These plants just devour the light! Make sure you have ample ferts for them down low though. Root ferts if you're not dosing your water column will greatly benefit them. Good luck!


----------



## styxx

Looking good. I'm particularly pleased with the clarity of your water, which is an achievement itself, considering how I'm going through a mildly cloudy phase. I used to have an excellent UV, but gave it up. Now I'm regretting that decision. It's such a great preventative measure. Now if I can just...be...patient....aaaahhh!


----------



## riverbrewer

I am selfishly requesting that you post a nice long HD video of the tank, it's fishy inhabitants, and plants. Maybe during a feeding or something with lots of zooms from different angles!


----------



## manik

Nice one bro! I'm slightly jealous.... where did you get that wood? Or do you know what kind it is... I've been imagining mine with something similar. Keep it up dood... inspiring


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> Looking good. I'm particularly pleased with the clarity of your water, which is an achievement itself, considering how I'm going through a mildly cloudy phase. I used to have an excellent UV, but gave it up. Now I'm regretting that decision. It's such a great preventative measure. Now if I can just...be...patient....aaaahhh!


Easy solution my friend... get the BEAST!! --> CFS-500/700 Canister filter

I'm running the 500 alone on this tank and just let it run for 3-4 months. Keeps my water the way you see it. I don't do any substrate vacuming either. roud: Very low maintenance this tank. Just as I planned it to be.... well other than the Riparium plants lol. 



riverbrewer said:


> I am selfishly requesting that you post a nice long HD video of the tank, it's fishy inhabitants, and plants. Maybe during a feeding or something with lots of zooms from different angles!


haha I've gotten way too busy with shrimp nowadays that I hardly touch my video option on the camera anymore. I just pull out the trusty iPhone and go that route now but it's not the same quality as my DSLR vids. Maybe I'll find some time this weekend to do a proper video of this tank... just maybe . 



manik said:


> Nice one bro! I'm slightly jealous.... where did you get that wood? Or do you know what kind it is... I've been imagining mine with something similar. Keep it up dood... inspiring


Thanks brotha! I got the wood from Mr. Tom Barr (plantbrain) a while back when he didn't even start selling wood on TPT yet roud:. It's Alpine Manzanita from the high Sierras IIRC. This type of wood is one of a kind. Hit him up!


----------



## styxx

You know that I can never read this thread anymore right? Every time I do, I see that damn Val. nana and I go into convulsions. Wait...my right side is going numb...gotta go.


----------



## angelbum

where did you get the rocks??


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow those riparium plants look awesome! Nice job blooming that dwarf _Ruellia_. You'll probably also start seeing flowers on the tall _Ruellia_ before too long. Those palms look good too. Do the palms still have labels with them? I can't remember what species they might have been(?).


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> You know that I can never read this thread anymore right? Every time I do, I see that damn Val. nana and I go into convulsions. Wait...my right side is going numb...gotta go.


I'll be sure to bring you some Val nana once you're on life support at the local ICU.  :tongue:



angelbum said:


> where did you get the rocks??


From a buddy in our local plant club, SFBAAPS. GREAT CLUB btw! :icon_cool



hydrophyte said:


> Wow those riparium plants look awesome! Nice job blooming that dwarf _Ruellia_. You'll probably also start seeing flowers on the tall _Ruellia_ before too long. Those palms look good too. Do the palms still have labels with them? I can't remember what species they might have been(?).


Thanks Devin! I've got flowers from the tall Ruellia already. I had to chop em down because they reached the light, even the splits reached the light too lol. They are complete weeds!

The palms don't have any labels on them anymore. I'll snap some closeups when I get a chance for you to ID them.


----------



## orchidman

does the val nana spread like crazy the same way normal vals do?


----------



## styxx

orchidman said:


> does the val nana spread like crazy the same way normal vals do?


Excellent question. I'd like an answer as well!


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> does the val nana spread like crazy the same way normal vals do?





styxx said:


> Excellent question. I'd like an answer as well!


Totally forgot to answer that question. :icon_eek:

Here's some visual aids for you guys  This is how the vals looked back in March when I first started this scape. 









Fast forward to July (~4 mos) and this is how the vals look now. Keep in mind I've only been trimming the edges of runners. The inside growth is THICK!









It grows fast but not uncontrollable. I trim the runners once every 2 weeks.


----------



## orchidman

do runners pop up in your carpet or in other plants though?


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> do runners pop up in your carpet or in other plants though?


The runners run above the substrate and don't get the chance to venture far enough away from the mother glob. Very easy to snip and pluck. :thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

gotcha! thanks!


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> The runners run above the substrate and don't get the chance to venture far enough away from the mother glob. Very easy to snip and pluck. :thumbsup:


Awesome! Can't with for the 9th! hehehe. :flick:


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> Awesome! Can't with for the 9th! hehehe. :flick:


Since we last talked, 3 new runners popped up already .


----------



## styxx

*Haha. You big tease!*



speedie408 said:


> Since we last talked, 3 new runners popped up already .


You are one evil man, you know that right? Torturing me like this! lol. Well I'll say this, at least I know that things are progressing well and that you've got the situation well in hand so to speak. I must admit that you have me all excited like a teenage girl at junior prom (no offense to any teenage girls out there, but I'm a boy and I'm not a teenager anymore, lol). I do like to know that keeping the growth via snipping is easy to accomplish. And most importantly, I like to knowing that doing so tends to increase growth within the inner plant, as I really want to cultivate a really bushy look to fill up a corner of the tank. Great tips! I think I also have finally gotten my water to the crystal clear level that you've achieved. Three more weeks and I might consider doing filter maintenance, but since this is my first G6 I'm going to push it to 3 months _if possible_, just to see what the threshold is...


----------



## speedie408

Styxx,

Triming does promote growth so yup, I'll have more for you when the time comes.  Now all you need is a set of pom poms my friend. lmao! 

Nick


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> Styxx,
> 
> Triming does promote growth so yup, I'll have more for you when the time comes.  Now all you need is a set of pom poms my friend. lmao!
> 
> Nick


Lol.


----------



## NyteBlade

Awesome aquarium!

What type of lights are running (fixture, bulbs?)


----------



## ayobreezie

This tank is so clean.. Very inspirational.


----------



## @[email protected]

any update pics?


----------



## speedie408

NyteBlade said:


> Awesome aquarium!
> 
> What type of lights are running (fixture, bulbs?)


Glad you like it :thumbsup: and thank you!

I'm running a Tek 4 x 54W t5ho w/ 3 Giesemann Midday & 1 Aquaflora bulbs. 



ayobreezie said:


> This tank is so clean.. Very inspirational.


Gracias!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



@[email protected] said:


> any update pics?


I'll snap some new shots tonight since I'm home this weekend . The regular ruellias are blooming pink flowers!!


----------



## garloki72

I dont know which I envy more, your tank or your photography skills! Haha but anyway love the tank, and the angels are so beautiful!


----------



## dewalltheway

Very nice tank and love the layout! Great Job!


----------



## Hyzer

>


This is one of the tanks I think about when I'm not even browsing the forums much. It has been nice to see you switch things up with excellent results.

Lovin the emersed growth.


----------



## Bahugo

What happened to the new pics, comon Nick!


----------



## speedie408

garloki72 said:


> I dont know which I envy more, your tank or your photography skills! Haha but anyway love the tank, and the angels are so beautiful!


Thank you for the kind words sir! The angles are getting BIG! 



dewalltheway said:


> Very nice tank and love the layout! Great Job!


Thanks Mark! 



Hyzer said:


> This is one of the tanks I think about when I'm not even browsing the forums much. It has been nice to see you switch things up with excellent results.
> 
> Lovin the emersed growth.


Thanks Hyzer! I'm thinking about building an ADA style stand for this tank soon so maybe a new scape is around the corner... who knows . Might change it up yet again. 



Bahugo said:


> What happened to the new pics, comon Nick!


Sorry bro... been a busy weekend and still need to send out some orders today too so hopefully I'll get to snapping some pics tonight.


----------



## javajaws

Really nice tank, first time I've seen it. I like the color temp of the lights as well...not too yellow, not too white/blue either.

In some ways, it looks better without all the moss - the color of the driftwood isn't so hidden and makes a nice contrast with the other greenery and rocks.


----------



## riverbrewer

Nick, 

Myself and the forum are still waiting on that HD video you promised us a few weeks back. Hook us up!


----------



## crazydaz

Nick...this tank is just delicious!!! How do you keep the emergent growth trimmed up so nicely while maintaining such a natural look to it at the same time?


----------



## speedie408

javajaws said:


> Really nice tank, first time I've seen it. I like the color temp of the lights as well...not too yellow, not too white/blue either.
> 
> In some ways, it looks better without all the moss - the color of the driftwood isn't so hidden and makes a nice contrast with the other greenery and rocks.


I like it better without the moss as well . Thank you for the comment.



riverbrewer said:


> Nick,
> 
> Myself and the forum are still waiting on that HD video you promised us a few weeks back. Hook us up!


haha sorry bro... been a bit busy these days. Be glad I'm even posting pics . I'll get to the HD video soon... how soon? I don't know lol. 



crazydaz said:


> Nick...this tank is just delicious!!! How do you keep the emergent growth trimmed up so nicely while maintaining such a natural look to it at the same time?


Thanks Don! You grow stems, it's the same technique. Cut, replant, cut replant, cut, toss, cut toss. If I plan to keep these plants long term, I need to repot them soon though. They've reached their max bush potential before they start turning ugly I think lol.

_____________________________________

Sorry for the delay in pics guys. Finally got some time to myself tonight so here are the update pics as promised. Thanks for looking!!










I'm not good with Riparium plant names yet... this is a nice one though! 









Look who decided to make this fern his makeshift home. I'm leaving this lil guy since jumping spiders are cool in my book, even though I hate all other spiders.









Here's a different perspective.









And the FTS









BTW I couldn't take pics in time so I missed the recent bloom on the tall Ruelias. They had some pretty pink flowers all over near the light fixture.


----------



## frrok

One of my favorite tanks on TPT hands down.


----------



## speedie408

frrok said:


> One of my favorite tanks on TPT hands down.


Thanks frrok!! Means a lot bro!


----------



## ayobreezie

Man, stop with the aquarium porn! Extremely jealous.


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow!


----------



## dxiong5

Tank's lookin' good!


----------



## pandacory

Awesome tank, personally though, I would knock the spider into the water and see what the angels do about it.


----------



## styxx

ayobreezie said:


> Man, stop with the aquarium porn! Extremely jealous.


Lol! I know right! What a perv! :icon_mrgr


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys!

The spider stays . I'm looking for flies to feed it actually lol. 

I love PRON!  Aquarium related, yes yes. 

btw more Pink flowers bloomed from the tall Ruellia so I'll post up some pics tonight. I even got seeds from the dwarf Ruellia too... was quite surprised.


----------



## speedie408

... and here's that pretty pink flower. It's a shame they only last a day before they fall off.


----------



## styxx

Beautiful. But if they lasted more than a day then you'd spoiled rotten.


----------



## somewhatshocked

This.

More aquarists should grow things like this in their tanks.



speedie408 said:


> ... and here's that pretty pink flower. It's a shame they only last a day before they fall off.


----------



## styxx

I'm slowly falling in love with Val. Nana, FYI.


----------



## speedie408

somewhatshocked said:


> This.
> 
> More aquarists should grow things like this in their tanks.


Pink is the new cool. I thought everyone knew that already? :smile:



styxx said:


> I'm slowly falling in love with Val. Nana, FYI.


In general, I hate vals. THIS one is different.  I love it! So easy to scape with and also easy to grow. Oh yeah, it looks good too.


----------



## crazydaz

Pink is not the new cool. It was, theoretically, cool in 2008. Come on, get with it, Nick!


----------



## speedie408

crazydaz said:


> Pink is not the new cool. It was, theoretically, cool in 2008. Come on, get with it, Nick!


LOL you might be right. Who am I trying to kid. I stopped being hip back in 99 :help:.


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> LOL you might be right. Who am I trying to kid. I stopped being hip back in 99 :help:.


I don't really remember 1999, but 2000 yes and boy wasn't that crazy with everyone thinking all the computers were going to crash, LOL! :tongue:


----------



## speedie408

Sad update today... one of my angels went carpet surfing . I didn't find out till it was too late. Down to 5.


----------



## jkan0228

Did you find the cause?


----------



## styxx

Oh I'm so sorry Nick. Watch out for the others!


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Did you find the cause?


The fish are just getting too big for the tank. They've established a pecking order with 2 bossy males who pretty much boss the others throughout the day. Kinda cruel to say but they're actually happier now that #6 bit the dust. 



styxx said:


> Oh I'm so sorry Nick. Watch out for the others!


I think the rest should be fine now. I'll most likely sell them before I switch up this current layout. I'll be going back to nano fish.  Haven't thought about which type yet tho.


----------



## jkan0228

Oh well that sucks. I had a feeling that a 120P wouldn't be big enough 

Go with Espei's! You could use a little red and orange in your tank :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Oh well that sucks. I had a feeling that a 120P wouldn't be big enough
> 
> Go with Espei's! You could use a little red and orange in your tank :hihi:


I like those fish too but not enough to house in my tank. 

I'm thinking about a school of Exodon Paradoxus  :icon_cool :thumbsup:.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

What about rummynose or cardinals?


----------



## audioaficionado

Bummer about the carpet surfing Altum. 

I have an open top 20L that's become mainly a cat drinking fountain LOL. They jump up and balance on the rim to take long drinks. Once in a while I'll see a wet leg or two running around the house when they slip into the tank. They've already broken the glass cover I had. I'd need to raise the tank five feet high to keep 'em off. I think I'll set up a 5 gal decoy tank with an Aquaclear filter to keep 'em off my 20L. They are really attracted to the running water and nice taste of a cycled tank.

BTW, love your tank, fish and mad photo skills. Nicely refined watermark too.


----------



## speedie408

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> What about rummynose or cardinals?


Kept them before already. I like to try stuff that's new and exciting . Check out this video of these fish I'm referring to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_FWn3KJXAo&feature=related



audioaficionado said:


> Bummer about the carpet surfing Altum.
> 
> I have an open top 20L that's become mainly a cat drinking fountain LOL. They jump up and balance on the rim to take long drinks. Once in a while I'll see a wet leg or two running around the house when they slip into the tank. They've already broken the glass cover I had. I'd need to raise the tank five feet high to keep 'em off. I think I'll set up a 5 gal decoy tank with an Aquaclear filter to keep 'em off my 20L. They are really attracted to the running water and nice taste of a cycled tank.
> 
> BTW, love your tank, fish and mad photo skills. Nicely refined watermark too.


As long as your cats don't go swimming in there,  

Thanks Steve!


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> As long as your cats don't go swimming in there,
> 
> Thanks Steve!


Actually a couple have already. Lucky there is no flora or fauna in there yet. I'll have to make a cover strong enough to take jumping cats so I can finally get some shrimp in this tank.


----------



## antbug

speedie408 said:


> Kept them before already. I like to try stuff that's new and exciting . Check out this video of these fish I'm referring to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_FWn3KJXAo&feature=related


Do it! Those look awesome. You'll need 50+ to get that effect in the 120p.


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> Actually a couple have already. Lucky there is no flora or fauna in there yet. I'll have to make a cover strong enough to take jumping cats so I can finally get some shrimp in this tank.


I thought cats hate water? lol 



antbug said:


> Do it! Those look awesome. You'll need 50+ to get that effect in the 120p.


First I'll need to find who carries them around here. That dude only had 34 in his 75g and it looked like plenty in there. 50 might be too many haha.


----------



## antbug

speedie408 said:


> First I'll need to find who carries them around here. That dude only had 34 in his 75g and it looked like plenty in there. 50 might be too many haha.


did you see this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJZkAQh3h-k&feature=related


DO IT!


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> I thought cats hate water? lol


Some breeds love water. My recently late Norwegian forest cat (RIP 8/12) was one of the swimmers. Sweetheart loved water.

My other swimmer doesn't. Unfortunately she is also in renal failure and might die soon. She's my favorite and I'm her favorite person.


----------



## speedie408

antbug said:


> did you see this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJZkAQh3h-k&feature=related
> 
> 
> DO IT!


Duuuuude... that's friggin NUTS! lol Talk about a ball o fish! haha 

I'm def getting a school of these bad boys.


----------



## antbug

50+ please.

You got me wanting to change out my rummy's


----------



## speedie408

LOL I'll try my best bro. It's still too early to be sure, but def first on my list for sure .


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> LOL I'll try my best bro. It's still too early to be sure, but def first on my list for sure .


Wow, they are *crazy*! But I think he said he paid $5 each, now that is steep!


----------



## h4n

I had a school of like 20 of them in my 55g before they are nuts. After that I replace them with real pirhanas haha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## audioaficionado

Exodon paradoxus(Bucked tooth tetra)

Wow! Pretty cool bait ballin' fish.


----------



## robb.ferg

i rather have actual pirhanas...but im not sure how well they would behave in a planed tank


----------



## h4n

robb.ferg said:


> i rather have actual pirhanas...but im not sure how well they would behave in a planed tank


They were actually fine in my planted tank.
Mine loved it. They would hide in bush's of plants and behind driftwood and such.
And come swimming out to each there food.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Meh, my rummynose can go pretty nuts over floating flake. They're such voracious eaters, they bite EVERYTHING that comes in the tank. Snails, droppers, my fingers if I keep them in long enough. Tetras have appetites.


----------



## speedie408

Piranhas get too big for my taste. Especially for this sized tank since I usually like keeping larger schools. I've kept some red bellies before and they became rather boring after they got bigger. They just became lazy and didn't swim as much as they did when they were smaller. 

I like the smaller size of these Exodons.


----------



## styxx

Well I know I'm looking forward to seeing them flying around in there like crazy!


----------



## riverbrewer

Speedie, out of curiosity, what is the substrate that you went with in this tank?


----------



## styxx

riverbrewer said:


> Speedie, out of curiosity, what is the substrate that you went with in this tank?


I believe he used Aqua Soil Amazonia.


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> Well I know I'm looking forward to seeing them flying around in there like crazy!


Only time will tell . Hopefully I can source some. :icon_eek:



riverbrewer said:


> Speedie, out of curiosity, what is the substrate that you went with in this tank?


Styxx is correct. I'm using ADA AS "new"


----------



## styxx

FYI, I'm still loving that Val. Nana!!


----------



## zachary908

Not really one here anymore Nick, but happened to stop by to check up on your tank.....PM me if you can't find any Exadons.


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> FYI, I'm still loving that Val. Nana!!


roud:



zachary908 said:


> Not really one here anymore Nick, but happened to stop by to check up on your tank.....PM me if you can't find any Exadons.


I'm not on as often anymore either. I'll def let you know if I can't find any. Thanks bro! Good to see you're still around.

________________________________

Fish shot for a pic update.


----------



## speedie408

New pics

Fissidens fontanis 









I'm still not good with names on the riparium plants, but here are some closeups.













































In tank closup - check out the C. pahang mutated nurii peeking out left center there.


















Angels 









FTS 









Top view









Thanks for looking.


----------



## sayurasem

Fissiden Fontanis new species! xD

Man btw how do you have all the space for show tanks and breeding tanks?


----------



## speedie408

sayurasem said:


> Fissiden Fontanis new species! xD
> 
> Man btw how do you have all the space for show tanks and breeding tanks?


I have a secret man cave. :icon_twis

This tank is actually in my living room, taking the spot of my bigscreen TV.


----------



## catfishbi

nice one Nick


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> I have a secret man cave. :icon_twis
> 
> This tank is actually in my living room, taking the spot of my bigscreen TV.


I *knew* it! The damn secret man cave strikes again!!!


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks great Nick


----------



## jkan0228

Did that fissidens cling on by itself like your last scape?

Are you gonna do anything about those riparium pots that are just sticking out? 

Other than that, everything looks superb


----------



## speedie408

catfishbi said:


> nice one Nick





Bahugo said:


> Tank looks great Nick


Thanks guys! 



styxx said:


> I *knew* it! The damn secret man cave strikes again!!!


lol I just wish it was more like a real cave instead of a closet. :icon_eek:



jkan0228 said:


> Did that fissidens cling on by itself like your last scape?
> 
> Are you gonna do anything about those riparium pots that are just sticking out?
> 
> Other than that, everything looks superb


The fissidens grew back out after I did a full trim from my last scape. It's spreading again, slowly but surely. This stuff just love it in here, same with the mini xmas moss that I traded you. 

What's there to do? Black background maybe?


----------



## jkan0228

Lol your mini Xmas moss is slowly starting to like it in my tank. A roseline died since it got stuck in a small gap between the wall and the mesh. Did some readjusting. 

I think you can add some moss on each pot so that it drapes down a bit? Sorta like weeping moss. Or have that background plant you have there moved so it covers the pots. 

Black background would work too. However I like the clear background with your wall on the other side as well.


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> Lol your mini Xmas moss is slowly starting to like it in my tank. A roseline died since it got stuck in a small gap between the wall and the mesh. Did some readjusting.
> 
> I think you can add some moss on each pot so that it drapes down a bit? Sorta like weeping moss. Or have that background plant you have there moved so it covers the pots.
> 
> Black background would work too. However I like the clear background with your wall on the other side as well.


Sorry to hear about the roseline death. 

The draping moss idea is great, it just won't grow back there because no light gets down to the pots lol.


----------



## orchidman

i love the riparium plants, but those planters really take away from the scape


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> i love the riparium plants, but those planters really take away from the scape


I can't disagree with you. I wish I had invisible paint I can paint them with. :hihi: Got any?


----------



## hydrophyte

orchidman said:


> i love the riparium plants, but those planters really take away from the scape


Nick has everything so clean in there that they actually don't look so bad. 

I usually like to use a black background on a tank with riparium plants. Once the plants grow in the planters just disappear in the shadows.


----------



## orchidman

speedie408 said:


> I can't disagree with you. I wish I had invisible paint I can paint them with. :hihi: Got any?


haha i dont have any, but once i finish perfecting the formula, ill let you know :icon_roll

i would say go black with the background, but the open light airy qualities of the clear/hazy background are what make this tank awesome


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys! 

I still have my smoke vinyl background that I can slap on to see how it looks.


----------



## mountaindew

Nice eye candy. Always enjoy threads with good pics!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Once the plants in the background grow up a bit, the planters won't be visible.

But I don't think the planters are much of a distraction at all. The hardscape you've got draws the eye in and away from those pots.



speedie408 said:


> ^^ Thanks guys!
> 
> I still have my smoke vinyl background that I can slap on to see how it looks.


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> ^^ Thanks guys!
> 
> I still have my smoke vinyl background that I can slap on to see how it looks.


I think that contrast would really make the aquarium really "pop" visually, but then again, I haven't bothered doing it myself because I'm lazy, lol. My suggestion is to try it out and if you don't like it, you can always take it off without much problem. :redface:


----------



## kwheeler91

I wasnt sure I liked this new scape as much as the last, but once the foreground filled in its looking great man. Riparian veggies look good too


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> I think that contrast would really make the aquarium really "pop" visually, but then again, I haven't bothered doing it myself because I'm lazy, lol. My suggestion is to try it out and if you don't like it, you can always take it off without much problem. :redface:


I'll slap it on this weekend. 



kwheeler91 said:


> I wasnt sure I liked this new scape as much as the last, but once the foreground filled in its looking great man. Riparian veggies look good too


You didn't like the scape? Why you little.... !! j/k :flick:

Thanks man! Appreciate it!


----------



## audioaficionado

This is an awesome ADA P120 rimless low iron glass tank. It don't need no stinkin' background. Let your scape and background plants hide the riparium pots.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nick, if you get a chance, could you post a full shot of the tank without flash? I'm trying to see how different a non-flash shot would look from a shot with a properly used off-shoe flash. Thanks!


----------



## speedie408

audioaficionado said:


> This is an awesome ADA P120 rimless low iron glass tank. It don't need no stinkin' background. Let your scape and background plants hide the riparium pots.


lol you're absolutely right, but after putting on the smoked vinyl I'm liking it .



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nick, if you get a chance, could you post a full shot of the tank without flash? I'm trying to see how different a non-flash shot would look from a shot with a properly used off-shoe flash. Thanks!


Kiran - not all my shots were with flash. I'll post up a new shot for you guys in a bit.


----------



## speedie408

Here ya go Kiran. No flash.

FTS with a smoked out vinyl background. What do you guys think? Yay or nay? Do excuse the sloppy application, as I didn't pull the vinyl far enough to cover the far right edge lol.


----------



## jkan0228

How about a black background to compare? :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> How about a black background to compare? :hihi:


Smoked aint black enuff for you bruh? lol


----------



## jkan0228

No sir! Lol personally I hate my blue background...


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> Smoked aint black enuff for you bruh? lol


Actually now that I see it, I think I like the smoke instead of complete black. Where did you get it? (aka I want to buy some too, lol)


----------



## speedie408

jkan0228 said:


> No sir! Lol personally I hate my blue background...


lol I can't find any solid black vinyl, otherwise I'd get some. Blue is cool if you can get the gradient blue. 



styxx said:


> Actually now that I see it, I think I like the smoke instead of complete black. Where did you get it? (aka I want to buy some too, lol)


Got it at Home Depot in the window tint section.  Go get some!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Great, thanks for the shot bro! roud:

I personally love the smoked background. Looks excellent.


----------



## styxx

Awesome, thanks! I would only add that having the smoke background definitely makes the riparium pots recede into the background, plus I like the contrast.


----------



## speedie408

My pleasure guys.


----------



## hydrophyte

I like the smoke background too! I wondered if black would make everything too dark.

You know a background color I have been meaning to try is dark green.


----------



## frrok

I like the smoke background as well. Gives it a dark effect, obviously. I've seen this window tint in home depot and lowes. Thinking about getting the frost version for my mini-m but it's like $25 or something. A bit steep , I don't need that much.


----------



## styxx

Nick, I'm starting to get runners on the Val nana!


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> I like the smoke background too! I wondered if black would make everything too dark.
> 
> You know a background color I have been meaning to try is dark green.


Looks like the smoke is a GO . lemme know whenever you find that dark green background. I'd be interested to see how it'll look.



frrok said:


> I like the smoke background as well. Gives it a dark effect, obviously. I've seen this window tint in home depot and lowes. Thinking about getting the frost version for my mini-m but it's like $25 or something. A bit steep , I don't need that much.


Get a few people interested and pitch in a few bucks together and you guys got yourself something more affordable. I forgot exactly how long the roll was but there was a lot. Enough for at least 3 large tanks. 



styxx said:


> Nick, I'm starting to get runners on the Val nana!


Runners mean $$ .


----------



## styxx

OMG. I just found 2 more val. nana runners. I think adding that Iron bottom and Multibottom to the substrate around their roots is starting to have an effect, lol. However the second runner is far away from the rest of the plants! Is that normal? I was like, whoa, how did that get over _there_...


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> OMG. I just found 2 more val. nana runners. I think adding that Iron bottom and Multibottom to the substrate around their roots is starting to have an effect, lol. However the second runner is far away from the rest of the plants! Is that normal? I was like, whoa, how did that get over _there_...


You'll find runners all over the place, near and far. You can even clip them and replant them where ever you want.


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> You'll find runners all over the place, near and far. You can even clip them and replant them where ever you want.


I want this b*tch to be overrun with them (as long as they stay in the back, lol)!


----------



## audioaficionado

How tall do those val nanas get? I'd like some for my 20L if they aren't too tall.


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> I want this b*tch to be overrun with them (as long as they stay in the back, lol)!


lol this plant is very easy to manage but don't let your guard down. It can take over rather quickly if left unnoticed. 



audioaficionado said:


> How tall do those val nanas get? I'd like some for my 20L if they aren't too tall.


This plant gets TALL!!! I top the tips every other week. Like I said, you have to maintain them to look nice otherwise it's destined to become a jungle.


----------



## bluestems

speedie408 said:


> Here's another shot of the riparium plants up top.


wow! Your tank is really gorgeous. I especially love ^ this plant that bloomed :smile: 

As far as screening their pots, your photography composition skills seem to mask them really well. The smoky screen doesn't really work to hide them, imho. Could you just plant something in front of them? Kinda a small matter though, as the bright green plants, nice layout and angels tend to draw the eye.


----------



## antbug

speedie408 said:


> lol I can't find any solid black vinyl, otherwise I'd get some. Blue is cool if you can get the gradient blue.


Have you tried a sign shop? That's were I got mine. They had a $20 minimum order so that's what it cost me, but they gave me some scrapping tools as well. They had some scrap sheets too in a lot of colors for cheap, but I wanted black. 

The tint look cool on your tank though.


----------



## styxx

antbug said:


> Have you tried a sign shop? That's were I got mine. They had a $20 minimum order so that's what it cost me, but they gave me some scrapping tools as well. They had some scrap sheets too in a lot of colors for cheap, but I wanted black.
> 
> The tint look cool on your tank though.


you know antbug, it wasn't until I saw the smoke that I really even considered *not* doing black (since that's all that I've ever seen used). But now that he has the smoke, I really like the fact that one can achieve some degree of tinting without losing complete transparency. I never gave much thought one way or the other to the loss of transparency to the back wall of the aquarium since I was mostly focused on getting it covered with something (anything) that would bring contrast to what's inside the tank itself. Now, I have to be honest Nick's choice has made me reconsider my choices, as this smoke color offers a great compromise considering the variety of options available. But that's just my $0.02 worth, lol.


----------



## speedie408

bluestems said:


> wow! Your tank is really gorgeous. I especially love ^ this plant that bloomed :smile:
> 
> As far as screening their pots, your photography composition skills seem to mask them really well. The smoky screen doesn't really work to hide them, imho. Could you just plant something in front of them? Kinda a small matter though, as the bright green plants, nice layout and angels tend to draw the eye.


Thanks bluestems! I agree it doesn't hide the pots but at least they're not as visible . You just cant see them but I do have plants back there. I've had bolbitis back there all this time but they aren't really growing because of the immense shading back there lol. At least they're not dying, so that's a good thing. 



antbug said:


> Have you tried a sign shop? That's were I got mine. They had a $20 minimum order so that's what it cost me, but they gave me some scrapping tools as well. They had some scrap sheets too in a lot of colors for cheap, but I wanted black.
> 
> The tint look cool on your tank though.


Maybe for my next scape, I'll have to hit up one of those shops for a different background. I want to try something with a gradient. We'll see. Thanks though.



styxx said:


> you know antbug, it wasn't until I saw the smoke that I really even considered *not* doing black (since that's all that I've ever seen used). But now that he has the smoke, I really like the fact that one can achieve some degree of tinting without losing complete transparency. I never gave much thought one way or the other to the loss of transparency to the back wall of the aquarium since I was mostly focused on getting it covered with something (anything) that would bring contrast to what's inside the tank itself. Now, I have to be honest Nick's choice has made me reconsider my choices, as this smoke color offers a great compromise considering the variety of options available. But that's just my $0.02 worth, lol.


Just go buy some tint already styxx!! lol 

________________________

*Update: * cheap VIDEO so you guys can see what's really going on in this tank. Check it out! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p-hx03Df2w



________________________


----------



## sepehr

speedie408 said:


> Thanks bluestems! I agree it doesn't hide the pots but at least they're not as visible . You just cant see them but I do have plants back there. I've had bolbitis back there all this time but they aren't really growing because of the immense shading back there lol. At least they're not dying, so that's a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe for my next scape, I'll have to hit up one of those shops for a different background. I want to try something with a gradient. We'll see. Thanks though.
> 
> 
> 
> Just go buy some tint already styxx!! lol
> 
> ________________________
> 
> *Update: *cheap VIDEO so you guys can see what's really going on in this tank. Check it out!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p-hx03Df2w
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________


I jus watched the video, what can I say...amazing.


----------



## hydrophyte

Awesome video Nick! Everything looks fantastic!


----------



## styxx

Nick, not only did I see that ring on your finger but we also saw those other aquariums in the next room, lol! Those Angels are _beautiful_, but they look like hungry little bastards; they're just waiting for you to give them something to eat when you're filming them at the end of the video, lol. Good lord I love those damn Val Nana's you have, so jealous!!! Hmmm...maybe I should eventually do a video now! ;0


----------



## speedie408

sepehr said:


> I jus watched the video, what can I say...amazing.





hydrophyte said:


> Awesome video Nick! Everything looks fantastic!


Thank you gentlemen. 



styxx said:


> Nick, not only did I see that ring on your finger but we also saw those other aquariums in the next room, lol! Those Angels are _beautiful_, but they look like hungry little bastards; they're just waiting for you to give them something to eat when you're filming them at the end of the video, lol. Good lord I love those damn Val Nana's you have, so jealous!!! Hmmm...maybe I should eventually do a video now! ;0


Very observant there my friend lol. That's the shrimp cave. 

These angels are the biggest pigs. Always begging for food lol. 

Do up a video man. They always give a better perspective to any tank.


----------



## styxx

I want some pictures of the shrimp cave! Is that where you have all your sales stock located?! I bet that place is running wild with shrimps, lol!! You must go through shrimp food like crazy with all those bad boys and girls in all those tanks! How in the world do you keep all the water parameters and different aquariums straight!?


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> I want some pictures of the shrimp cave! Is that where you have all your sales stock located?! I bet that place is running wild with shrimps, lol!! You must go through shrimp food like crazy with all those bad boys and girls in all those tanks! How in the world do you keep all the water parameters and different aquariums straight!?


Maybe one of these days I'll post up a panoramic shot. 

I keep my tanks straight by not over doing things. Keep it simple!  Obviously everyone has their own methods in the shrimp game, but I do what works for me and that may not be the same as everyone elses technique. 

Back on topic, my mother C. pahang nurii 'mutated' threw up a 1' (yes that's in feet!) spathe! Who wants to see? lol


----------



## crazydaz

Uhhhh......???? What do you fertilize with??? Lightning???


----------



## speedie408

crazydaz said:


> Uhhhh......???? What do you fertilize with??? Lightning???


Don,

I dose using a modified EI routine with dry ferts. Weekly or sometimes I'll skip a week on WCs, 50% each time. Lighting I'm running all 4 bulbs on my 54W Tek, using Geissmann bulbs (3 x midday & 1 aqua flora).


----------



## crazydaz

......but the SPATHE is a foot long, though.......surely there is something sinister afoot in that set up of yours.


----------



## speedie408

crazydaz said:


> ......but the SPATHE is a foot long, though.......surely there is something sinister afoot in that set up of yours.


lol it's actually about 10.5" instead. Had to bust out the measuring tape to be sure since my eyeballing sucks. Here's a bad phone pic for now. It'll probably reach the surface by tomorrow... YIKES!!


----------



## crazydaz

Well, that's ridiculously cool!  I tip my hat to you, sir!


----------



## vcp

wow insane


----------



## speedie408

I swear I didn't feed them plant roids . Heck they're barely getting any light down there because the riparium plants are shading them so much.


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that spathe is super cool!

It probably is trying to reach up the surface before opening up. That will be an awesome picture if it gets up into the air and then opens.


----------



## speedie408

Here's a better picture.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

dang that's cool


----------



## speedie408

I've never seen one go this tall before. Usually they melt at about 5-6". Keeping my fingers crossed in hopes of it reaching the surface to open up so I can snap a few photos.


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> I've never seen one go this tall before. Usually they melt at about 5-6". Keeping my fingers crossed in hopes of it reaching the surface to open up so I can snap a few photos.


Good luck, can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## @[email protected]

speedie408 said:


> I've never seen one go this tall before. Usually they melt at about 5-6". Keeping my fingers crossed in hopes of it reaching the surface to open up so I can snap a few photos.


ill cross my fingers for you. i would like to see this.


----------



## FromLaredo

magnificent!! great job.


----------



## speedie408

^^ it's reached the surface!! Let's see if it opens up tomorrow. 



FromLaredo said:


> magnificent!! great job.


Thank you!


----------



## hydrophyte

I saw a picture that somebody took of a whole bed of some kind of crypt (can't remember the species) in the wild and every plant was underwater but with a spathe reaching 10" or so up to the top and opening above water. There were many spathes and it looked really cool.

I wonder what pollinates flowers like that(?). There must be some kind of little fly or beetle that flies real low over the water between the spathes. And then they have to crawl down through that long tube underwater to reach the kettle and floral parts!


----------



## Green_Flash

Hello, I just wanted to compliment your tank, it is awesome. This was one of the tank journals I read (back when I was in saltwater) and thought to myself, no way freshwater can be this cool! Look at those rocks, driftwood and fish! Stunning!

I have a few questions though, I was reading Altum Angelfish need a 30'' high tank, the 120p is only 18'' high though? 

How often do you do water changes and what %? 
Who/where did you buy the angels from?

And do you use RO/DI?


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> I saw a picture that somebody took of a whole bed of some kind of crypt (can't remember the species) in the wild and every plant was underwater but with a spathe reaching 10" or so up to the top and opening above water. There were many spathes and it looked really cool.
> 
> I wonder what pollinates flowers like that(?). There must be some kind of little fly or beetle that flies real low over the water between the spathes. And then they have to crawl down through that long tube underwater to reach the kettle and floral parts!


You won't believe it but the spathe still has not opened yet and it's well above the water surface since this morning. I'm hoping it will open soon before it melts. 

I'm sure with the odor that some of these spathes give off, it attracts some needed bugs in the wild. It'd be cool if I can get this thing pollinated somehow, but we know that won't happen. 



Green_Flash said:


> Hello, I just wanted to compliment your tank, it is awesome. This was one of the tank journals I read (back when I was in saltwater) and thought to myself, no way freshwater can be this cool! Look at those rocks, driftwood and fish! Stunning!
> 
> I have a few questions though, I was reading Altum Angelfish need a 30'' high tank, the 120p is only 18'' high though?
> 
> How often do you do water changes and what %?
> Who/where did you buy the angels from?
> 
> And do you use RO/DI?


Thank you for the compliment sir! I'm happy to hear that my tank helped bring you here to the Planted side . 

As for the Altum hybrids, they are getting too big for this tank actually. I just had 2 more jump ship last night . My son saw them on the floor as he woke up to use the rest room in the middle of the night. Plopped them back in the tank and they started breathing again so I'm hoping they're alive when I get home tonight. 

I do 50% WC weekly. I bought them on Aquabid. The user no longer sells on there though.


----------



## orchidman

im sure you can pollinate the spath yourself


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> im sure you can pollinate the spath yourself


How would one do this? I'm curious 

_____________________

Update:

The spathe is starting to dry out at the tip and it still hasn't opened up yet :confused1:. Here's a couple shots I took yesterday before it started drying.


----------



## orchidman

I have no idea. But It should be possible.


----------



## crazydaz

Couldn't you use a soft water-color type of paintbrush?


----------



## speedie408

crazydaz said:


> Couldn't you use a soft water-color type of paintbrush?


How would I get a brush down that kettle to the flower? It'd have to be super tiny, flexable, yet sturdy. haha I can't think of anything but maybe a stripped peacock feather?? :confused1:


----------



## crazydaz

Pipe cleaner? Like the long wire type with the fuzz all over it? Either that, or you are going to have to train a fly to do your bidding.


----------



## speedie408

I'll try my luck training a fly then lol.


----------



## hydrophyte

How about an endoscope?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endoscopy


----------



## orchidman

maybe cut the top off the flower to get to the reproductive organs.


----------



## hydrophyte

That's too bad that it started to dry up like that. It looks really cool in that picture with those riparium plants all around. If it gives you another spathe you might try to mist it several times a day to see if it will stay in better shape and open up.


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> maybe cut the top off the flower to get to the reproductive organs.


Yeah, I suppose you can cut open the spathe at the top. Just can't let water get inside I'm assuming. 



hydrophyte said:


> That's too bad that it started to dry up like that. It looks really cool in that picture with those riparium plants all around. If it gives you another spathe you might try to mist it several times a day to see if it will stay in better shape and open up.


I think you're right on the money regarding misting it. Under the TEK fixture, with all 4 bulbs blazed it gets HOT! lol I didn't even think about that Devin... now I'm kicking myself in the arse about it. :icon_roll

Nextime...


----------



## hydrophyte

It's hard to keep humidity up in an open enclosure with hand misting anyway because it just evaporates right away. If that plant gives you another spathe you could also consider cutting back on the lighting.


----------



## speedie408

Or, I can put a floating dome over it lol.


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> Yeah, I suppose you can cut open the spathe at the top. Just can't let water get inside I'm assuming.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right on the money regarding misting it. Under the TEK fixture, with all 4 bulbs blazed it gets HOT! lol I didn't even think about that Devin... now I'm kicking myself in the arse about it. :icon_roll
> 
> Nextime...


Now if you were to move on over to LEDs that heat issues wouldn't be a problem at all! :flick:


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> Now if you were to move on over to LEDs that heat issues wouldn't be a problem at all! :flick:


Yes my friend... My next light setup will be a DIY LED fixture . When that'll transpire?? Probably a long time from now since I just bought brand new t5ho bulbs lol.


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> Yes my friend... My next light setup will be a DIY LED fixture . When that'll transpire?? Probably a long time from now since I just bought brand new t5ho bulbs lol.


:tongue:


----------



## Bahugo

That flower is sick! Now send me some Nurii mutated! lol, how you been man? just saying hey


----------



## speedie408

Thanks Bahugo! 

I've been good bro, thanks for asking. 

*Here's a video update for those who are following this thread:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA6HVRGgXgk&feature=g-upl



___________________


----------



## speedie408

And some late night pics to boot! I rearranged the riparium pots a bit. See if you can tell.










Fern close up.




































Sibthorpiodes


----------



## Alastair-T

Amazing tank mate love the riparium section, it's given me some ideas for additional plants to mine. 
Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundragon

Guy, this is a really sweet tank! You inspire me to make mine better


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! 

Riparium plants are super easy to care for.  Did I mention they grow like weeds?


----------



## crazydaz

Looks sweet, Nick! Love the palms and umbrellas!! Do you find them helpful for keeping the water column clean? Have you noticed any additional secondary benefits since adding them to the system (the primary benefit being "aesthetics," of course!)?


----------



## speedie408

crazydaz said:


> Looks sweet, Nick! Love the palms and umbrellas!! Do you find them helpful for keeping the water column clean? Have you noticed any additional secondary benefits since adding them to the system (the primary benefit being "aesthetics," of course!)?


Don,

Thanks buddy! I'm sure they help soak up all the ferts and fish poo just as well as any other weedy plant lol. Heck, that's why they grow so fast haha. 

I've noticed that my MQ started shooting up 4 leaf clovers where the shaded areas are, which looks really awesome IMO. The shading also creates a natural area for fish to hide and feel more secure as in their natural environment. They just seem happier.


----------



## hydrophyte

That's looking great Nick!

Nice job growing that variegated _Oplismenus_ grass. You can just keep taking cuttings from the tops of those shoots and replant them back into the trellis rafts. Just make sure that there is a base of a leaf node underwater because that is where the roots will grow.

It looks like those palms are actively growing in there. I need to try to dig through our old messages to see if I can figure out species those palms were.


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> That's looking great Nick!
> 
> Nice job growing that variegated _Oplismenus_ grass. You can just keep taking cuttings from the tops of those shoots and replant them back into the trellis rafts. Just make sure that there is a base of a leaf node underwater because that is where the roots will grow.
> 
> It looks like those palms are actively growing in there. I need to try to dig through our old messages to see if I can figure out species those palms were.


Yup, the Oplismenus grass is def a fav of mine. 

As for the palms, they are probably the slowest growers of the bunch, but they make up for it in presence. They kind of add that tropical look to the scape.  I promise I'll get the names down one of these days lol.


----------



## ChadRamsey

speedie408 said:


> Here ya go Kiran. No flash.
> 
> FTS with a smoked out vinyl background. What do you guys think? Yay or nay? Do excuse the sloppy application, as I didn't pull the vinyl far enough to cover the far right edge lol.



thats insanely beautiful Nick.


----------



## speedie408

ChadRamsey said:


> thats insanely beautiful Nick.


Thank you Chad! I'm lovin your tank as well. Keep up the great work man.


----------



## orchidman

its looking great! i LOVE the smoke background! keeps the open bright look, but makes it look more grown in and keep the planters hidden!


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> its looking great! i LOVE the smoke background! keeps the open bright look, but makes it look more grown in and keep the planters hidden!


Thanks Bob! It also let's the rock scape shine a bit more since it's not overpowered by a bright background.


----------



## orchidman

i really like it!


----------



## Ashok

That's an amazing looking tank!

Do you have the hardware list somewhere? I'd like to know about the stand, the lights suspension setup and the tank. I can't create a scape this gorgeous but i might be able to get the same hardware


----------



## styxx

My biggest question is how do you get the Val Nana to be so dark green because most of mine are growing in and they're nowhere near as vibrantly green as what you have in your aquarium?!?


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishbi

Love your tank  will try to make one like it


----------



## andrewss

love your tank, great work!


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys!! 



Ashok said:


> That's an amazing looking tank!
> 
> Do you have the hardware list somewhere? I'd like to know about the stand, the lights suspension setup and the tank. I can't create a scape this gorgeous but i might be able to get the same hardware


I guess I should've posted that from my "River Wild" journal. Here it is:
*Filtration/flow**:*
- CFS 500 
- Generic 200gph powerhead (for misting CO2)

*Lights:* suspension kit
- Sunlight Supply Tek 4x54W t5ho, dual cord
- Giesemann 3xMidday & 1xAquaflora bulbs 




styxx said:


> My biggest question is how do you get the Val Nana to be so dark green because most of mine are growing in and they're nowhere near as vibrantly green as what you have in your aquarium?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Styxx,

I'm not sure what else to tell you other than what my tank conditions are, and you already know them . It's got lots of light, CO2, hard water, and plenty of ferts via EI. All growing in ADA AS. Grow the plants, not the algae and you should be fine. If you see any signs of algae you have to nip it at the butt before it gets outta hand, otherwise health/growth of the plant dramatically decreases.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Nick, are you ever going to do another nano tank? That nano you had a while back was pretty dope, and I'm sure we'd all love to see your fine skills put to the test with a small tank!


----------



## speedie408

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nick, are you ever going to do another nano tank? That nano you had a while back was pretty dope, and I'm sure we'd all love to see your fine skills put to the test with a small tank!


You talking about this one bro?

"Revival - 10g" - in it's prime back in the day.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> You talking about this one bro?
> 
> "Revival - 10g" - in it's prime back in the day.


Yep, that's the one. You really should do something similar again!

On another note, what type of fish are those? Really nice.


----------



## h4n

wow that 10g is nice!
ya you should definitely do another one.

ya what fish are those?


----------



## speedie408

I'll have to think about it , because at the moment, I barely have time to do anything at all, let alone pimp shrimp. I'm sure one of these days I'll do up a much proper nano... one of these days when I find time. 

As for the fish, those are Vietnamese white cloud minnows aka _Tanichthys micagammae_. Don't get it confused with the regular white cloud minnow (_Tanichthys alboneubes_)because they're two totally different fish.


----------



## 150EH

That's a nice video Nick the water is so clear it looks empty, also I've never kept Angels so do they get tired of swimming and just sit in the corner? They whole layout looks great in and above the tank.

The 10 g is nice too and the fish are beauties, I'm having my first go at HC and yours looks thick and lovely, so what do you do to make it so nice, trim or just patience?


----------



## speedie408

150EH said:


> That's a nice video Nick the water is so clear it looks empty, also I've never kept Angels so do they get tired of swiming and just sit in the corner? They whole layout looks great in and above the tank.


Thank you sir! Those angels you saw hiding in the corner had just lost 2 of their tank mates. They're normally swimming around chasing one another but I think due to their lost company, they became a bit more timid. They usually flock to me whenever I'm near the surface of the tank, begging for food... not that day.


----------



## Green_Flash

speedie408 said:


> Thank you for the compliment sir! I'm happy to hear that my tank helped bring you here to the Planted side .
> 
> As for the Altum hybrids, they are getting too big for this tank actually. I just had 2 more jump ship last night . My son saw them on the floor as he woke up to use the rest room in the middle of the night. Plopped them back in the tank and they started breathing again so I'm hoping they're alive when I get home tonight.
> 
> I do 50% WC weekly. I bought them on Aquabid. The user no longer sells on there though.


Oh, I hope it lived.:fish:

When the altums get too large, you could always get some Discus.


----------



## speedie408

They passed away.


----------



## hydrophyte

Oh man I'm sorry you lost those fish. 

Your rimless tank looks so awesome, but there is always that risk of losing jumpers.


----------



## speedie408

Yeah... I had it lidless for so long that I didn't even think this would happen, not 2 in one night like this. If anything, I still have a paired male and female so I may breed those guys out.


----------



## Green_Flash

speedie408 said:


> They passed away.


I am very sorry to hear that. :icon_cry:


----------



## audioaficionado

Green_Flash said:


> Oh, I hope it lived.:fish:
> 
> When the altums get too large, you could always get some Discus.


I think they'd get even larger than the Altums.

Sorry about your lost angels Nick :icon_cry:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

speedie408 said:


> I'll have to think about it , because at the moment, I barely have time to do anything at all, let alone pimp shrimp. I'm sure one of these days I'll do up a much proper nano... one of these days when I find time.
> 
> As for the fish, those are Vietnamese white cloud minnows aka _Tanichthys micagammae_. Don't get it confused with the regular white cloud minnow (_Tanichthys alboneubes_)because they're two totally different fish.


Do think about it, it would be amazing I'm sure. I know what you mean about the time, junior year + my classes = almost no time (even on weekends :icon_roll). Life's crazy, I'm glad we have tanks to wind us down and bring us back to nature some.

Thanks for the info. Are they considerably harder to obtain?


----------



## styxx

What's happening with this aquarium Nick!?! Inquiring minds want to know, lol. It's been like 3 years since you last posted on your thread....and I hope that the disappointment of your loss hasn't caused you to completely abandon the hobby. Believe me, I often and as angry as I am sad when these things happen, but a well deserved break usually gives the time to recuperate. And eventually I'm back at it again, dabbling here and there with another aquarium, lol.


----------



## speedie408

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks for the info. Are they considerably harder to obtain?


Kiran, 

They're not as easy to find but I still see them made available... just gotta look.



styxx said:


> What's happening with this aquarium Nick!?! Inquiring minds want to know, lol. It's been like 3 years since you last posted on your thread....and I hope that the disappointment of your loss hasn't caused you to completely abandon the hobby. Believe me, I often and as angry as I am sad when these things happen, but a well deserved break usually gives the time to recuperate. And eventually I'm back at it again, dabbling here and there with another aquarium, lol.


lol more like 3 weeks 

I've just been real busy with life and work atm. I'm still here, just not as active as I use to be because of my family. Be on the lookout for this tank... if all goes to plan there's a surprise coming up very soon.  I'm not going to say what it is just yet.


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> lol more like 3 weeks
> 
> I've just been real busy with life and work atm. I'm still here, just not as active as I use to be because of my family. Be on the lookout for this tank... if all goes to plan there's a surprise coming up very soon.  I'm not going to say what it is just yet.


Oh I understand completely, same here with me. But Nick you *know* how I excited I get with surprises. Just talking about it and I feel like I want to pee in my pants a little. Hahahaha


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> Oh I understand completely, same here with me. But Nick you *know* how I excited I get with surprises. Just talking about it and I feel like I want to pee in my pants a little. Hahahaha


lol if things go as planned, it'll be soon so you won't have to pee your pants so much. :icon_lol:


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> lol if things go as planned, it'll be soon so you won't have to pee your pants so much. :icon_lol:


Hallelujah! :icon_eek:


----------



## Amandas tank

I want your tank! Gorgeous!!!! I actually like the scape better without the moss on the wood. Looks so clean...pristine! Two bad about your Angels. So you only have 2 left? They are stunning fish. The potted plants look fabulous and the fact they flower is incredible! 

Your youtube vids are great. The Macrostoma vid is killer! Your use of music really makes it draw ya in! 

Great work in all areas Nick! (Photography, videography, Aquascape)


----------



## styxx

Amandas tank said:


> I want your tank! Gorgeous!!!! I actually like the scape better without the moss on the wood. Looks so clean...pristine! Two bad about your Angels. So you only have 2 left? They are stunning fish. The potted plants look fabulous and the fact they flower is incredible!
> 
> Your youtube vids are great. The Macrostoma vid is killer! Your use of music really makes it draw ya in!
> 
> Great work in all areas Nick! (Photography, videography, Aquascape)


Yes Amanda's Tank, he is disgusting adept at all those skills!


----------



## Amandas tank

styxx said:


> Yes Amanda's Tank, he is disgusting adept at all those skills!


HaHa! Ya ain't a kiddin!!! You can call me Amanda. :biggrin:


----------



## speedie408

Amandas tank said:


> I want your tank! Gorgeous!!!! I actually like the scape better without the moss on the wood. Looks so clean...pristine! Two bad about your Angels. So you only have 2 left? They are stunning fish. The potted plants look fabulous and the fact they flower is incredible!
> 
> Your youtube vids are great. The Macrostoma vid is killer! Your use of music really makes it draw ya in!
> 
> Great work in all areas Nick! (Photography, videography, Aquascape)


Thank you for the very nice comment. I have 3 angels left. Just waiting for someone to take them off my hands . Want them? I think I've reached the point now where all the riparium plants will have to come off. I haven't trimmed the tank for over a month! The word jungle is an understatement for this tank atm. lol

Also, thanks for taking the time to view my vids. Much appreciated and glad you like it.



styxx said:


> Yes Amanda's Tank, he is disgusting adept at all those skills!


lol styxx is the man!


----------



## zergling

Nick! Long time no see man!

Quick question - where did you get the planters?


----------



## toksyn

zergling said:


> Nick! Long time no see man!
> 
> Quick question - where did you get the planters?


Not Nick, obviously, but I think he got them from Devin of Riparium Supply. I incidentally have a box of trellis and planters from Riparium Supply and could just send some for the price of shipping.


----------



## speedie408

Sup Nathan!! Toksyn is correct. Got them from Devin. I'd take him up on his offer if I were you lol.


----------



## zergling

Thanks toksyn and Nick! 

toksyn - ygpm!


----------



## iter

Nick, Would you mind showing us a picture or two of the CO2 powerhead? Just curious .


----------



## riverbrewer

Pretty sure he has a video of it on his YouTube feed.


----------



## audioaficionado

I just finished looking at all your YouTube videos Nick. Did the auto play full screen on my HD TV last night through everyone of 'em. My favorite was the 'River Wild' tank and the roselines. Not that you current setup isn't great too. I got my roselines because of the inspiration of your nice mix of scape elements and fish. I gotta get off my @$$ and get 'em a bigger home so they can grow to full size before they get stunted in my 45 tall.


----------



## speedie408

iter said:


> Nick, Would you mind showing us a picture or two of the CO2 powerhead? Just curious .





riverbrewer said:


> Pretty sure he has a video of it on his YouTube feed.


I don't think I've made a video of the misting powerhead yet. As of right now there's so much folage in the tank, it'll be impossible to capture on video. Once I do a trim, I'll make a proper video. 



audioaficionado said:


> I just finished looking at all your YouTube videos Nick. Did the auto play full screen on my HD TV last night through everyone of 'em. My favorite was the 'River Wild' tank and the roselines. Not that you current setup isn't great too. I got my roselines because of the inspiration of your nice mix of scape elements and fish. I gotta get off my @$$ and get 'em a bigger home so they can grow to full size before they get stunted in my 45 tall.


Steve - you watched all my videos? haha damn! Thanks for taking your time bro. River Wild was an awesome tank. I liked it the best too. I def miss it . Those Roselines made that tank! 

Take care of them cause they can grow big!


----------



## audioaficionado

speedie408 said:


> I don't think I've made a video of the misting powerhead yet.


Yes you did. I saw it last night LOL. Don't ask me which one as I wasn't keeping track.


----------



## speedie408

lol I'm getting too old. Can't remember anything anymore. 

Well, here's an update photo of my neglected tank. I haven't done a WC nor have I dosed anything in 3 weeks. Oh and my co2 tank has been out for 2 weeks... gotta get this tank back in shape! You can see the Val nanas took a big hit. They're almost all gone.


----------



## BeachBum2012

For a "neglected" tank, that looks fantastic. Love it.


----------



## sundragon

speedie408 said:


> lol I'm getting too old. Can't remember anything anymore.
> 
> Well, here's an update photo of my neglected tank. I haven't done a WC nor have I dosed anything in 3 weeks. Oh and my co2 tank has been out for 2 weeks... gotta get this tank back in shape! You can see the Val nanas took a big hit. They're almost all gone.


Can you come to my place and throw some neglect at my tank, I think it could use some neglect, lol


----------



## hydrophyte

That's _Ruellia _City in there.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST

tank's still looking great! Except... WHAT'S THAT SCAPE STICKER DOING THERE?! haha


----------



## speedie408

BeachBum2012 said:


> For a "neglected" tank, that looks fantastic. Love it.


I'm pretty sure my AS is almost depleted at this point lol. This is why this soil is so great... for lazy folks who neglect their tanks every now and then. 



sundragon said:


> Can you come to my place and throw some neglect at my tank, I think it could use some neglect, lol


lol I'm telling you man, it's the ADA AS!  That and the fact that the riparium plants are throwing so much shade that it's kept algae at bay very well even with all the neglect. Try it! 



hydrophyte said:


> That's _Ruellia _City in there.


Indeed Devin! haha 

Sucks because all the flowers are so high up that as soon as they start to blossom, they dry up due to the heat off the bulbs .


----------



## hydrophyte

speedie408 said:


> Indeed Devin! haha
> 
> Sucks because all the flowers are so high up that as soon as they start to blossom, they dry up due to the heat off the bulbs .


You oughta just mow them all down. You can cut that plant all the way back to the last leaf node and it will sprout again no problem. It's real easy to root the cuttings too with the cut end suspended in water.


----------



## speedie408

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> tank's still looking great! Except... WHAT'S THAT SCAPE STICKER DOING THERE?! haha


lol I figured if it would be another SFBAAPS member who'd call me out sooner or later. SCAPE is a cool spot to hang out since there's more folks into shrimp over there than BAAPS. Don't worry bro, I'll never sell out. :flick:


----------



## sundragon

speedie408 said:


> lol I'm telling you man, it's the ADA AS!  That and the fact that the riparium plants are throwing so much shade that it's kept algae at bay very well even with all the neglect. Try it!


I'd have to rip up my tank to use ADA Aqua soil. I don't think I can do that 
Up AS is pretty good also - you, my friend, have a green thumb.


----------



## speedie408

hydrophyte said:


> You oughta just mow them all down. You can cut that plant all the way back to the last leaf node and it will sprout again no problem. It's real easy to root the cuttings too with the cut end suspended in water.


I'm planning to mow it all down. I kinda want to grow my crypts out again so I may end up moving them over to my 40B for the meantime. It was an awesome experience with these riparium plants Devin. That I have you to thank for!


----------



## lbacha

speedie408 said:


> lol I'm getting too old. Can't remember anything anymore.
> 
> Well, here's an update photo of my neglected tank. I haven't done a WC nor have I dosed anything in 3 weeks. Oh and my co2 tank has been out for 2 weeks... gotta get this tank back in shape! You can see the Val nanas took a big hit. They're almost all gone.


That funny my CO2 is out and I have stopped adding ferts for the last 2 months and my crypts, buces and trident are growing like weeds in the tank, I guess no tech might be the new fad.


----------



## sayurasem

speedie408 said:


> lol I figured if it would be another SFBAAPS member who'd call me out sooner or later. SCAPE is a cool spot to hang out since there's more folks into shrimp over there than BAAPS. Don't worry bro, I'll never sell out. :flick:


Sponsor represent!


----------



## crazydaz

Wasn't there supposed to be some sort of "surprise" or something like that promised soon?


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Holy Cow...those Riparium plants are going nuts....you might even be able to swap out those riparium plants for with a plant with more medicinal and medical properties...:wink::hihi:...it's legal up there you know?


----------



## speedie408

sayurasem said:


> Sponsor represent!














crazydaz said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be some sort of "surprise" or something like that promised soon?


It's not official yet.  I'm just crossing my fingers it'll happen soon. I'll keep you guys posted so don't worry haha.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Holy Cow...those Riparium plants are going nuts....you might even be able to swap out those riparium plants for with a plant with more medicinal and medical properties...:wink::hihi:...it's legal up there you know?


lmao if only... then again if you get caught slang'n, you'll still end up









I got kids bro lol.


----------



## marioman72

this tank looks amazing even if it has been neglected


----------



## styxx

Well if you want to neglect it a little more, I'll be happy to take all that stone off your hands. ;0


----------



## speedie408

marioman72 said:


> this tank looks amazing even if it has been neglected


Thanks marioman. 



styxx said:


> Well if you want to neglect it a little more, I'll be happy to take all that stone off your hands. ;0


lol too bad they're only on loan. I wish they were mine.


----------



## orchidman

nurse the vals back to health, and SEND THEM TO ME!!


----------



## speedie408

orchidman said:


> nurse the vals back to health, and SEND THEM TO ME!!


Let's see if I have time to go get the CO2 tank refilled today, otherwise the Vals will be gone for good in a week. :help:


----------



## orchidman

speedie408 said:


> Let's see if I have time to go get the CO2 tank refilled today, otherwise the Vals will be gone for good in a week. :help:


fill it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @[email protected]

if thats the case maybe you could pull of some emergency yeast+sugar CO2?
if you try it, use warm water (95 F or so) to try and get the yeast going faster.


----------



## speedie408

lol no no no, I'm never going back to DIY CO2. I'll go refill the tank today haha.


----------



## speedie408

Sad to see the Riparium plants go but I think it's time for a fresh look again. I'm still keeping the planters for a rainy day. 

That being said, here's how the tank looks as of today:









A rare glimpse of my lonely Starlight Pleco.


----------



## orchidman

i like it better without the riparium plants!


----------



## shrimpnmoss

I like it like this better too...cleaner.


----------



## speedie408

^^ 

Thanks guys! You guys didn't notice I tossed in the 3 remaining Altum hybrids back in, did you?


----------



## Neatfish

Wow that's nice.


----------



## styxx

*Nice!*


----------



## marioman72

looks much cleaner with out the rip plants. i really really love the hardscape in this tank beautiful stuff. The 120-p has to be the perfect take proportions and size out there. i dream to be able to afford one of these some day in the near future!


----------



## DogFish

speedie408 said:


>


Very nice, Nick...very nice.


----------



## @[email protected]

that is a cool looking pleco.


----------



## sundragon

Tank looks lovely! What did you replace the plecos with? Are you satisfied with your CFS-500?


----------



## h4n

very ncie Nick!
I dont know if i missed it but why didnt you pull the riparium plants?'

thats a killer pleco!


----------



## Green_Flash

I love it. the 120p has awesome dimensions. great shot


----------



## speedie408

Thanks everyone! ^^



sundragon said:


> Tank looks lovely! What did you replace the plecos with? Are you satisfied with your CFS-500?


The plecos have always been in the tank. The starlight pleco has been nocturnal until recently after I took out the riparium plants. I'm not exactly sure why he decided to come out from the dark lol. :confused1:



h4n said:


> very ncie Nick!
> I dont know if i missed it but why didnt you pull the riparium plants?'
> 
> thats a killer pleco!


I pulled the rip plants because life got a hold of me and I simply let the tank run wild for the past 2 months. This enabled the rip plants to consume the entire topside and things just kinda started going South underwater. I figured I'd start fresh with the tank and keep the top clear for a bit just to change things up. 

The pleco is a gem indeed. I just wish I would've been able to save a few more so this guy/gal wouldn't be so lonely.


----------



## styxx

Remind me where you bought that smokey film for the back glass again? And what was the brand name/type/price? I think it's time I added a little bling to my 90P for 2013, lol.


----------



## dewalltheway

Really like the look! roud:


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> Remind me where you bought that smokey film for the back glass again? And what was the brand name/type/price? I think it's time I added a little bling to my 90P for 2013, lol.


Here ya go :wink:
http://www.homedepot.com/Decor-Wind...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UNh1u1uO59Q



dewalltheway said:


> Really like the look! roud:


Thanks man!


----------



## speedie408

sundragon said:


> Are you satisfied with your CFS-500?


Forgot to answer this...

I love this filter! :biggrin: Very satisfied.


----------



## Lurch98

speedie408 said:


> Here ya go :wink:
> http://www.homedepot.com/Decor-Wind...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UNh1u1uO59Q
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!


Walmart has a good cheap brand also, in the auto section. I've used it on a couple tanks.


----------



## speedie408

Lurch98 said:


> Walmart has a good cheap brand also, in the auto section. I've used it on a couple tanks.


Is it removable and repplyable like the one I'm using?


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> Is it removable and repplyable like the one I'm using?


Good question; I can't decide if I like the smokey color or just straight up black...


----------



## zergling

Looks good Nick! I loved the riparium plants, but their absence helps focus all the attention to what's inside the tank. 

Have a couple of fish questions for you - any pecking problems with just 3 angels? Are those Beckford pencils I see there?


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> Good question; I can't decide if I like the smokey color or just straight up black...


I'm not sure if mine is black or smoked to be honest. It's been so long I forgot lol. 



zergling said:


> Looks good Nick! I loved the riparium plants, but their absence helps focus all the attention to what's inside the tank.
> 
> Have a couple of fish questions for you - any pecking problems with just 3 angels? Are those Beckford pencils I see there?


Thanks Nathan. 

Pecking is not as bad now that there's only 3 of them left. 2 of them is actually a pair so the other one normally gets chased away but most of the time they're fine since they have much more room now for themselves. 

Those are indeed Beckfords lol. Great eye bro! haha I couldn't even see them myself.


----------



## styxx

BTW, Happy Holidays Nick!


----------



## Lurch98

speedie408 said:


> Is it removable and repplyable like the one I'm using?


It is, yes. They have the smokey (10% I think) and the limo black (35%). It's the static cling stuff you put on with soapy water.


----------



## speedie408

styxx said:


> BTW, Happy Holidays Nick!


Happy holidays to you too styxx!! :thumbsup:



Lurch98 said:


> It is, yes. They have the smokey (10% I think) and the limo black (35%). It's the static cling stuff you put on with soapy water.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Green_Flash

nice updates!

what stand are you using?


----------



## sundragon

Didn't realize you took them out in the first place  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RobMc

Awesome hardscape and carpet - is it difficult to remove the detritus? Or do you just let it be?


----------



## audioaficionado

Turkey baster might work for that detritus issue.


----------



## Bahugo

Love the new look nick, was never really crazy about the riparium plants. Glad to see this look back!


----------



## styxx

Bahugo said:


> Love the new look nick, was never really crazy about the riparium plants. Glad to see this look back!


Me too, I never really liked the riparium plants, though they did grow impressively well in their submerged environment. :tongue:


----------



## speedie408

Thanks guys! If I end up moving, this tank well be up for a new scape.  Stay tuned! 

Let's see if I find a new place first.


----------



## styxx

speedie408 said:


> Thanks guys! If I end up moving, this tank well be up for a new scape.  Stay tuned!
> 
> Let's see if I find a new place first.


When and if you move, I'm going to have to come down for a visit. I'm in desperate need of some photography skills, because yours are impressive to say the least. I need some lessons from the _master_!!! :tongue:
Maybe I should start by abandoning my iphone 5 camera a get that Fuji x100 that I've been telling myself that I'm going to get one of these days, lol!


----------



## Green_Flash

It took me 5 days but I finally finished reading your original river wild journal, and this one. It was worth it! So much info and great documentation.


----------



## speedie408

*Nick's ADA 120-P Journal "THE SEQUEL" - Updated 12/2 **New FTS***



styxx said:


> When and if you move, I'm going to have to come down for a visit. I'm in desperate need of some photography skills, because yours are impressive to say the least. I need some lessons from the _master_!!! :tongue:
> Maybe I should start by abandoning my iphone 5 camera a get that Fuji x100 that I've been telling myself that I'm going to get one of these days, lol!


Styxx - lol how did I miss your post. Sorry my friend. Thanks for the kind words. 

Ill take a DSLR over any other camera anyday. 

And regarding my move, it's been put on hiatus for now since we just barely took in a huge shrimp shipment. Possibly this spring or summer. We'll see what happens. 



Green_Flash said:


> It took me 5 days but I finally finished reading your original river wild journal, and this one. It was worth it! So much info and great documentation.


Wow you actually read through both journals? I'm astonished! Hehe thanks for taking your time to check them out. I'm glad to hear you enjoyed them.


----------



## pirayaman

what is the gc looks like a withering glosso


----------



## vvDO

pirayaman said:


> what is the gc looks like a withering glosso


It looks like marselia minuta.


----------



## Green_Flash

speedie408 said:


> Wow you actually read through both journals? I'm astonished! Hehe thanks for taking your time to check them out. I'm glad to hear you enjoyed them.


Yes, yes I did. It was great to see the different layouts over time. My favorite was probably the Java Fern, rare crypts and Roseline Sharks one. :fish:


----------



## lamiskool

Wow great tank!


----------



## pejerrey

*Nick's ADA 120-P Journal "THE SEQUEL" - Updated 12/2 **New FTS***

Looks very nice now Nick! I like it better without the rip plants too!


----------



## speedie408

^^ Thanks guys.



pirayaman said:


> what is the gc looks like a withering glosso


It's actually MQ (marsilea quadrifolia), and yup it's slowly withering away. I still haven't gotten down to refilling my CO2 tank. Will do it today. :eek5: Been slacking on this tank. Been in limbo about moving so I haven't really taken care of it as much as I should be. 



Green_Flash said:


> Yes, yes I did. It was great to see the different layouts over time. My favorite was probably the Java Fern, rare crypts and Roseline Sharks one. :fish:


Yes that was my fav as well . I miss those darn fish.  Super fun to watch during feeding time.


----------



## styxx

You've been slacking! I've really been slacking, so now I had to order about 30 Amanos to try and attack a mild algae issue with my foreground, SMH. On the upside, the needle leaf Java is looking pretty sweet now that its been in there for about 4 months, lol. Plus I bought some PFR cherries but *damn* they were *tiny* when they arrived, finally they've fattened up a little, but now that I see them, I wish I could have afforded buying a hundred instead of only 20! They're awesome.


----------



## speedie408

*Nick's ADA 120-P Journal "THE SEQUEL" - Updated 12/2 **New FTS***

Slacking but it's still alive .


----------



## ChadRamsey

its beautiful....of course.


----------



## speedie408

*Nick's ADA 120-P Journal "THE SEQUEL" - Updated 12/2 **New FTS***

^^ even with all that clado in the foreground?  

Thanks Chad hehe.


----------



## kwheeler91

speedie408 said:


> ^^ even with all that clado in the foreground?
> 
> Thanks Chad hehe.


I wasnt gonna say anything...


----------



## iter

I miss the picture from 3 months ago :frown:!!!

Any plans future plans for reclaiming land from algae hill :hihi:?


----------



## speedie408

*Nick's ADA 120-P Journal "THE SEQUEL" - Updated 12/2 **New FTS***



kwheeler91 said:


> I wasnt gonna say anything...


Haha not to worry, nothing a little tlc can't remedy. 



iter said:


> I miss the picture from 3 months ago :frown:!!!
> 
> Any plans future plans for reclaiming land from algae hill :hihi:?


Plans are to get my foreground going again since I decided not to move. I barely filled the co2 tank 2 weeks ago and now all the crypts are bouncing back. I kinda want to toss in some Belem hair grass. We'll see what happens.


----------



## iter

I kept searching for a plant list, did you post one for this journal? I just want to know the species of crypts used here .


----------



## crazydaz

OH Nick.  Why man? Why? :hihi: jk

What are your stocking plans? What do you have in there now (fauna)?


----------



## speedie408

iter said:


> I kept searching for a plant list, did you post one for this journal? I just want to know the species of crypts used here .


My plant list consist of only a few species of crypt and moss now. Let's see... I have:

Crypt pahang mutated nurii
Crypt wilsii x lucens
Crypt green gecko
Crypt hudoroi 
weeping moss
mini xmas moss
fissidens fontanis 
marsalia quadrafolia (foreground)




crazydaz said:


> OH Nick.  Why man? Why? :hihi: jk
> 
> What are your stocking plans? What do you have in there now (fauna)?


It's slowly coming back... I think . 

I want to put a nice schooling fish back in this tank just for the hell of it... I'm just afraid the left over anglefish pair will slowly hunt them all down. :eek5:

______________________________

I'll toss up some update photos tonight.


----------



## Green_Flash

Larger sp.of tetras maybe?


----------



## speedie408

Green_Flash said:


> Larger sp.of tetras maybe?


I was also thinking maybe a school of Tiger Barbs? Always wanted those when I was a kid. :biggrin:
_____________

Some new pics to keep this journal alive. (barely)

Right side









Last 2 Angels 









Fissidens fontanis growing on wood









FTS - the foreground is slowly growing back.... right?


----------



## jczz1232

Hmm, nice angels. You should try Altums they look great in a planted tank. But the tank looking great.


----------



## speedie408

*Nick's ADA 120-P Journal "THE SEQUEL" - Updated 4/30/13 **new FOTOS***



jczz1232 said:


> Hmm, nice angels. You should try Altums they look great in a planted tank. But the tank looking great.


I've tried true Altums in the past. Got a bad batch and they all died within a few weeks. One day if they become available again, I may have to try my hands on them again. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lurch98

*Re: Nick's ADA 120-P Journal "THE SEQUEL" - Updated 4/30/13 **new FOTOS***

You hybrid altums were gorgeous too. They didn't seem a ton more hardy then true altums though? Love your tanks, btw.


----------



## speedie408

Lurch98 said:


> You hybrid altums were gorgeous too. They didn't seem a ton more hardy then true altums though? Love your tanks, btw.



Thanks! The hybrids are much more resilient to disease and can handle hard water just fine, unlike the wild caught Altums who require soft acidic water.


----------



## jczz1232

You should try some again. I treated them with salt at first and gave them med. Angel flakes. Atlums not diffcult to keep, pretty much the same as discus give them clean water. And they are much easlier compared to shrimp. :0


----------



## speedie408

This is as low maintenance as it's gonna get. I dose NPK and micros about once a week if I remember and do 50% water change once a month, if any.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkhIN9CBags


----------



## audioaficionado

Bump!

How are things looking in this tank lately Nick?

Every day when I look at my roselines frolicking I think about your River Wild tank.

When I finally get a big tank, I'll try to duplicate that theme.


----------



## crazydaz

It was published in Amazonas, Audio, but I'm not certain as to how recent those pics are. What do you say, Nick? How about some new shots?


----------



## speedie408

Haha I'll get some new pics up soon guys. Sorry for the lack of updates as if late.


----------



## SlopTank

Just picked up the latest issue of Amazonas - congrats to you and Devin!


----------



## speedie408

SlopTank said:


> Just picked up the latest issue of Amazonas - congrats to you and Devin!


Thank you!  Devin did a fine fine job. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408

Foreground has come back full force since the many months of neglect. Since the last update, I managed to get the tank back on weekly NPK and killed off all the spyro algae and now everything is nice and green once again. 

I've got plans to redo this tank with a brand new scape, but we'll just have to see how much time I have.


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Wow, that tank looks great!!! So natural, yet very neat & organized at the same time! Loving it Nick!


----------



## speedie408

I<3<*))))>< said:


> Wow, that tank looks great!!! So natural, yet very neat & organized at the same time! Loving it Nick!


Glad you like it . Thank you!


----------



## speedie408

This tank is long overdue for a rescape but since I'm too busy I haven't gotten to it yet. As you will see in this vid, it's been heavily neglected again. I did however get new fuana: Green Sunfish 

Check it out!

http://youtu.be/G6CfwkZ76iI


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Lol sunfish looks edible.....grow them out...ginger, onion, soy + steamer...


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

shrimpnmoss said:


> Lol sunfish looks edible.....grow them out...ginger, onion, soy + steamer...


They're called panfish for a reason.


----------



## speedie408

shrimpnmoss said:


> Lol sunfish looks edible.....grow them out...ginger, onion, soy + steamer...


That's the plan son!


----------



## ua hua

You know what would look nice in your tank with them is some of your really nice shrimp:icon_twis

I'm sorry but I just had to say it.


----------



## speedie408

Hua,

I would, but I'm no longer slangin shrimp buddy. Send me some and I'll gladly entertain you with a video.


----------



## speedie408

The new inhabitants


----------



## kwheeler91

Yes!!! Speedie went native lol. What species is that? Hes cool... but not as cool as our east coast pumkinseeds  How many you got in there?


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Yes!!! Speedie went native lol. What species is that? Hes cool... but not as cool as our east coast pumkinseeds  How many you got in there?


These are Green sunfish. They've acclimated quite well and have become little pigs. Ill take a few more snaps of them soon. There's 9 of them.


----------



## kwheeler91

I thought thats what it was. they look a little different on my hook though lol. Definitely a cool little fish


----------



## audioaficionado

Sun fish... What kind of native scape are your going for?

My 8 Roselines are still happy and looking good. Glad I saw yours as it inspired me to get some.


----------



## vanish

I have one guess as to why this thread died ... Green Sunfish.


I had several for months. I had one for years ... they are just so aggressive, you couldn't put anything else in the tank. BB finally moved on last month.


----------



## speedie408

Thread died cause I moved and also because I got tired of this scape. Not to worry though, I'll be rescaping within the next few weeks . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwheeler91

Still thinking something native or going in a different direction?


----------



## speedie408

kwheeler91 said:


> Still thinking something native or going in a different direction?


Probably going high tech again. Not sure how I'm gonna scape it yet though. :help:


----------



## kwheeler91

I got the idea for the current scape im growing out from a random pile a wood that was in the tank after I moved last fall. Try throwing it all in there and then fix it til it looks good, works for me 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408

^^ lol that's how I usually scape my tanks. Never really any planning, ever.


----------



## speedie408

Update on this tank: 

No more wood this time around. Here's a sneak peek at the hardscape.


----------



## erimar

Any updates!


----------



## speedie408

erimar said:


> Any updates!


Started a new thread for the new scape here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=626866&highlight=


----------



## erimar

Thanks


----------

